# I'm tired of...



## mel (Dec 29, 2009)

... so many things..a few are...
1. Always having to try to decipher codes when the ex speaks to me. He cant have a normal adult conversation, it's always coded and defensive and he hangs up just about as quickly as he answers (IF he picks up).

2. People who think they are better than you , based merely on the way they look.PUHHHLEASSSE

3. Feeling like I am becoming a hermit. I feel like the next accessory I buy I should be a shell (turtle).

4. of having some sort of medical issue, ,, cold, headache, backache, etc. 

what about any of you?? what are you tired of??


----------



## kayrae (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm tired of not seeing the sun through my windows


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 29, 2009)

The short and dark weeks of winter, the days are not long enough for me, it gets dark too soon.


----------



## toni (Dec 29, 2009)

I am tired of:

dealing with people and their nonsense 

feeling like no one is listening to me

judgmental arrogant idiots

working 11 hour days

people constantly pointing out what I am doing wrong but fail to see their own life is one big clusterfuck

being too nice to tell anyone the above statement

the cold weather

having to get super pissed off and annoyed until anything is taken seriously

*sigh* that felt good. time to take the midol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am tired of:

My sister taking advantage of my kindness

All of the crappy TV shows, movies, etc. that invade our culture.

People's prejudices and lack of common sense

The government's lack of resolve and allegiance to special interests

and much more that I don't care to list.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 29, 2009)

People whose mailboxes bear the legend: The Smith's.*


*unless one of them actually slaves over a hot forge all day


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm tired of those so-called resealable baggies that beef jerky is sold in now-a-days that never tear open properly and are a pain in the hiney to open because the top part is so uneven and really stuck together.


----------



## Fonzy (Dec 30, 2009)

.............working over the holidays and being expected to be happy and jovial while working!


.........not getting any tips despite the fact John Cuzack/Edward Norton and Robert Pattinson apparently look alot like me.


----------



## frankman (Dec 30, 2009)

Everythinig Christmas. It brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 30, 2009)

I am tired of the horrific hot weather we are having here right now. It is too hot.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 30, 2009)

Vince the shamwow/slapchop guy. If I hear him say "look at my nuts, you're gonna love my nuts" ONE more time....UGH!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm tired of hypocricy and duplicity, especially when it's in my family.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 30, 2009)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I'm tired of hypocricy and duplicity, especially when it's in my family.
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




I understand Lucrezia Borgia felt the same way.


----------



## mel (Dec 30, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Vince the shamwow/slapchop guy. If I hear him say "look at my nuts, you're gonna love my nuts" ONE more time....UGH!



I totally just LOL'd. I second this one!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2009)

Only one thing I'm tired of:

I'm tired of working at the Boston Globe


----------



## mel (Dec 30, 2009)

dumbass people!!!!!...when some people feel like they have to walk around me ..maybe I'm walking slower or coming down the hallway or something...they move like ten feet away..I just want to sayto tem "I'm fat, not a storage shed with spikes". Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mel (Dec 30, 2009)

ohhh and I am tired of buying something from someone and them not saying thank you...how hard is that???????? or when i end up saying thank you ..they dont say you're welcome..ugh


----------



## steely (Dec 30, 2009)

mel said:


> ohhh and I am tired of buying something from someone and them not saying thank you...how hard is that???????? or when i end up saying thank you ..they dont say you're welcome..ugh



This bugs the crap out of me! Has no one heard of Customer Service?!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 30, 2009)

I am tired of relatives who at family gatherings spend the entire afternoon talking about themselves. They also talk and laugh at the top of their voices.

They dominate the entire conversation, and nobody else can get a word in.

So annoying.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm tired of:

2009 - it's been the worst year

Nothing, and I mean nothing going right for me this year

Being alone


----------



## Pinkbelly (Dec 31, 2009)

being told how great i am by women who then proceed to date one of my friends


----------



## olwen (Dec 31, 2009)

I am so over this damn cold weather. It's lame. And xmas lights that I know will stay up on some people's terraces until valentines day.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it socially acceptable to say that I am tired of being tired? 
I am tired of being tired.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm tired of the news.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2010)

toni said:


> dealing with people and their nonsense
> 
> feeling like no one is listening to me
> 
> ...





Weirdo890 said:


> All of the crappy TV shows, movies, etc. that invade our culture.
> 
> People's prejudices and lack of common sense





Mathias said:


> I'm tired of the news.




These all work for me.......

Also:

People that consider themselves above reproach

My teenage daughter smarting off to me.....though she seems to have grown better about this the past few weeks.....:blink:

People that think they know better than me about my own life

My mother never listening....

Slow groups/huddles of people in the way while I'm trying to walk

Stupid, annoying drivers.....move already...the rest of us have lives.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 3, 2010)

....the soul crushing banality and pointlessness of being a pathetically small cog in a gaint complex machine.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm Tired of Being Ragged on For My Choice of Recreational Activities.

And I'm Tired of Being Unhealthy.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2010)

Im tired of the playground which is my job. 

I got written up on a final warning because someone (no clue who, of course they wouldn't tell me) was offended by my saying that I sympathize with what african american women go through with their hair, having told the friend who sits next to me at work, who is also african american, that I had just seen Chris Rock's documentary Good Hair. How that offended someone, I havent got the foggiest idea. At this point, I think my job is just looking for a way to get rid of me.


----------



## njbigboy (Jan 3, 2010)

tired of defending my life..tired of obligations to people who could care less if i awoke tomorrow just as long as my life insurance was paid..thanks for the forum.. i feel better now..lol


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 3, 2010)

olwen said:


> I am so over this damn cold weather. It's lame. And xmas lights that I know will stay up on some people's terraces until valentines day.



You New Yorkers! Hustle, hustle, hustle all the time! Out here in Oklahoma we leave our Christmas lights up until they fall down ... or the house does.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm tired:

Of being underpaid.

Of having to defend myself to people that don't understand what being in a relationship is about. 

Of having to walk on eggshells around certain people. 

Of holding myself back from doing things that I really want to do. 

But mostly..I am tired of people that are never happy with anything. People that need to grow up and take responsibility. People who live by a "woe is I" attitude. That negative attention is better than no attention at all. Complainers...that complain about everything. For example "They gave me a birthday party at work today! I was so excited! But the cake was chocolate and I hate chocolate cake. And everyone signed one card. What? People can't spend $2.00 on their own cards?? I thought I was worth at least that much but I guess I'm wrong. *sigh* Oh well" UGHGHHHHHHH!! I HAVE HAD IT!! :doh:


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 3, 2010)

I am SO tired of waiting for a guy to text me back so I can try and work out where I stand. ARGHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm tired of people who and don't think before they open their mouths.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'm tired of people who and don't think before they open their mouths.


I Apologize on Behalf of those out there like me.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 3, 2010)

... self-pitying people who use it to emotionally manipulate. The whole "I don't deserve to be happy" and "I just fuck everything up" bit is starting to get old. I have a friend outside of dimensions who has been doing this. I've tried being supportive, I've tried being there, but I have limits and they're close to being reached. I want to be sympathetic but at a certain point... it starts to feel like an excuse not to put in effort to make the situation better, but instead just feed off of other people's reassurances.


----------



## mel (Jan 4, 2010)

....making excuses


----------



## moore2me (Jan 4, 2010)

njbigboy said:


> tired of defending my life..tired of obligations to people who could care less if i awoke tomorrow just as long as my life insurance was paid..thanks for the forum.. i feel better now..lol



NJbigboy - Why don't you shake up these folks a bit by dropping hints like you are changing your life insurance beneficiaries to (pick one you like) the Humane Society, or the Smithsonian Museum - Online Education, or the preservation of Ellis Island? 

These are just barely real enough so that someone might believe you. And, if you are under a court order to maintain life insurance (divorce) talk about what you are going to re-assign above the minimum required amount.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> You New Yorkers! Hustle, hustle, hustle all the time! Out here in Oklahoma we leave our Christmas lights up until they fall down ... or the house does.



Doc,
You lucky stiffs in Oklahoma have constant electricity!!! We leave our Christmas lights up for years at a time too - even when there is no power. It is considered a outdoor sign of our civic pride and holiday spirit. It's like taking the plastic pink and yellow flowers out of the cracked toilet bowl in the yard and putting plastic poinsettias in (or a little aluminum tree).




Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Tired of Being Ragged on For My Choice of Recreational Activities.
> 
> And I'm Tired of Being Unhealthy.



Plump Princess,
Why don't you make up some recreational activities that will really give them something to talk about?


I would pick pole dancing at a strip club in a large nearby city, or

Learning how to operate recycling at the local infectious disease clinic, or

Signing up to be a foster mother for abandoned pythons & other constrictor snakes. (Ask if anyone would like to help with keeping the mice & rats you need.)


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 4, 2010)

Self-loathing two-faced lairs 
I'm so glad I don't have to deal with that on a daily basis anymore


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 4, 2010)

. . . mental paralysis.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 4, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> ... self-pitying people who use it to emotionally manipulate. The whole "I don't deserve to be happy" and "I just fuck everything up" bit is starting to get old. I have a friend outside of dimensions who has been doing this. I've tried being supportive, I've tried being there, but I have limits and they're close to being reached. I want to be sympathetic but at a certain point... it starts to feel like an excuse not to put in effort to make the situation better, but instead just feed off of other people's reassurances.



When people say, "I don't deserve to be happy," or "I just fuck everything up," I always nod sympathetically and murmur, "True, true."


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 4, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Doc,
> You lucky stiffs in Oklahoma have constant electricity!!! We leave our Christmas lights up for years at a time too - even when there is no power. It is considered a outdoor sign of our civic pride and holiday spirit. It's like taking the plastic pink and yellow flowers out of the cracked toilet bowl in the yard and putting plastic poinsettias in (or a little aluminum tree).



Nothing says class like a plastic poinsettia in the biffy!:smitten:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 4, 2010)

I am tired of the hillbilly Brady bunch that lives in our house. Rude, nasty attitudes, disrespectful, ill-mannered, bad hygiene...ICK.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 5, 2010)

...my friends bitching for me not wanting to buy a video game that they all have. What are you, fucking 10? Get over it!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

... unreliable people.... stop letting me down!


----------



## BoomSnap (Jan 5, 2010)

It is way too farking cold. My shampoo was half frozen in the bottle this morning.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm Tired of the cold weather.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sexists who say things like, "Sir, please keep your woman under control." (Somebody actually said that about my sister).


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 5, 2010)

JonesT said:


> I'm Tired of the cold weather.




Yes yes yes! You'd think with all the extra padding I've got going on I wouldn't be cold, but no, here I am curled up beneath a blanket shivering like a frightened puppy. I think it might actually be 40 degrees inside of my house. 

Someone come hold me until the shivering stops... or you could just keep holding me. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Yes yes yes! You'd think with all the extra padding I've got going on I wouldn't be cold, but no, here I am curled up beneath a blanket shivering like a frightened puppy. I think it might actually be 40 degrees inside of my house.
> 
> Someone come hold me until the shivering stops... or you could just keep holding me. :happy:



I am SO THERE!!! *begins running to join you*


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 5, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I am SO THERE!!! *begins running to join you*



There's a spot waiting for you here beneath the blanket with me. :kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> There's a spot waiting for you here beneath the blanket with me. :kiss2:



I'll be sure to keep you warm.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm tired of the Marys......


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm tired of the Marys......



I can tell from the thread you started.


----------



## mel (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm tired of being tired and having headaches...


----------



## JonesT (Jan 6, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Yes yes yes! You'd think with all the extra padding I've got going on I wouldn't be cold, but no, here I am curled up beneath a blanket shivering like a frightened puppy. I think it might actually be 40 degrees inside of my house.
> 
> Someone come hold me until the shivering stops... or you could just keep holding me. :happy:


I would love to be the one to keep you warm


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 6, 2010)

I am tired of tv stations showing the same damned shows over and over. Every few months TNT plays LOTR (don't get me wrong I love LOTR) but damn...aren't there ANY other movies they can play? Also...what's the deal with Law and Order playing the same damned shows over and over again? That damned show has been on for 20 years. Are you telling me that they've thrown away all but 14 of those shows? Seriously..how many times can we see the one where the sister's best friend's lover's husband's psychotic MPD lover pick axes him cos he gave him some horrid disease after beheading the drug dealers brother?? COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 6, 2010)

..not getting any replies


I need some luck.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm tired of the cold weather already. Ready for warmer days.


----------



## firefly (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm tired of people who don't take care of the flats they have rented.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 6, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I am tired of tv stations showing the same damned shows over and over. Every few months TNT plays LOTR (don't get me wrong I love LOTR) but damn...aren't there ANY other movies they can play? Also...what's the deal with Law and Order playing the same damned shows over and over again? That damned show has been on for 20 years. Are you telling me that they've thrown away all but 14 of those shows? Seriously..how many times can we see the one where the sister's best friend's lover's husband's psychotic MPD lover pick axes him cos he gave him some horrid disease after beheading the drug dealers brother?? COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


I know exactly what you mean. Im also tired of the same ol shows.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am tired of Twilight and Avatar

I am tired of political correctness

I am tired of never going out, being around people who are not members of my family (it doesn't mean I am tired of my family, I am just tired of not seeing people my age, friends etc.)

I am tired of writing now


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2010)

firefly said:


> I'm tired of people who don't take care of the flats they have rented.



I most certainly agree with you on that.


----------



## mel (Jan 7, 2010)

...of having this headache


----------



## mel (Jan 7, 2010)

...and of this sore throat


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so tired of being tired....no..fuck that..I'm exhausted.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm tired of this dang cough I've had for the last month.


----------



## jay kratos (Jan 7, 2010)

Tired of having money then having it taken from me! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2010)

struggling...


----------



## BoomSnap (Jan 7, 2010)

This new season of Scrubs: Med School. No J.D. or Janitor = no go. >:/


----------



## Paquito (Jan 7, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> This new season of Scrubs: Med School. No J.D. or Janitor = no go. >:/



Sometimes, shows just need to go quietly into the night. I mean, I like Scrubs, but it's gotten progressively stupider for the last few years. I haven't bothered with the past two seasons, I prefer to keep memories of the good old days. :happy:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 7, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I haven't bothered with the past two seasons, I prefer to keep memories of the good old days. :happy:



You know you're not over the hill yet when the good old days were three years ago.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 10, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> This new season of Scrubs: Med School. No J.D. or Janitor = no go. >:/



I could have sworn the show ended... O.O I had no idea there was another season still. Wow.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 10, 2010)

...Joe Buck. He's the worst sports commentator and so unbelievably dull.


----------



## mel (Jan 10, 2010)

..being sick  This is my 9th day of being sick. I feel pretty damn sure I had the flu last week and then went to work on Friday and ended up feeling even worse..back to bed I went and my head is stuffy, throast hurts, lips cracking,head hurts, stuffy, etc,,!!!! ARGH what the hell????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 10, 2010)

mel said:


> ..being sick  This is my 9th day of being sick. I feel pretty damn sure I had the flu last week and then went to work on Friday and ended up feeling even worse..back to bed I went and my head is stuffy, throast hurts, lips cracking,head hurts, stuffy, etc,,!!!! ARGH what the hell????????????????????????????????????????????????????



My hubby has had that same thing, plus a nasty cough, for over two weeks and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere yet. 

Feel better soon


----------



## JonesT (Jan 10, 2010)

mel said:


> ..being sick  This is my 9th day of being sick. I feel pretty damn sure I had the flu last week and then went to work on Friday and ended up feeling even worse..back to bed I went and my head is stuffy, throast hurts, lips cracking,head hurts, stuffy, etc,,!!!! ARGH what the hell????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Hope u get to feeling better


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 12, 2010)

Of people posting pics that included their messy as bedrooms or living rooms..etc. Its all about presentation, and that just doesnt make that person look attractive even if they are.

Idk maybe I pay attention to the details to much.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm tired of people who run out in the middle of the street during rush hour. This happened yesterday. A guy ran out in the the middle of a very busy street (4 lane road) just so he could catch up to his buddies. Actually, the thing is, if a person who was jaywalking is run over, they are held responsible, not the driver, at least in Washington.


----------



## Tad (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm tired of being a responsible adult. When do we get to be a kid again?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Tad said:


> I'm tired of being a responsible adult. When do we get to be a kid again?



I think the closest you get to childhood again is when you become an old person. Then you can hit people with your cane and annoy others by pretending you're deaf.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 13, 2010)

... teachers who do not like kids.

... teachers who create self-fulfilling prophecies in childrens' lives by telling them over and over again that they're just bad children. Well, yes, if I'd only heard all my life how terrible I was I might give the hell up and be what they expected of me, too.

... teachers who think that their job is all about what is best for them. Stop whining about your work load. That work load is for your students' benefit! You are a servant and your job is to serve those children the best that you can to prepare them for the world. It is not about your comfort. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.

... teachers who gossip about students and other teachers in the lounge (which is 95% of them).

And because that was a whole heap of negativity, I have to say how much I really love my students. They are what makes all of the above entirely worth dealing with... They're all just precious, even the so-called "bad ones".


----------



## steely (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm tired of waiting for the news on my job. I need a J-O-B or I am going to lose my mind. :bounce:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2010)

IM tired of the fact that they can put a man on the moon but they cant design a bag for microwave popcorn that will pop every kernel.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm Tired Of ... Being So Naive and Clueless when it comes to being a flirtacious fox. 


...Google is only my friend in so many ways. :/


----------



## mel (Jan 16, 2010)

..not being rich...and not being to travel and travel and travel nonstop...<alas>


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2010)

These loser men who think they can use women and that the women will always just take it forever!

This new boyfriend of my mom's (who she went and picked up in Atlanta and brought back down here to Gainesville), my mom and I went out to dinner for my mom's 50th birthday tonight. I bought her dinner for her and when he was handed his check, he passed it over to my mom for her to pay for his dinner!! I was shocked, but nowhere near as much as she was. I was so angry that I came awfully close to cussing like a sailor, which I havent been using profanity since the beginning of October. And I guess things have been adding up for her too and shes been seeing the way things have been piling up and how she's been used. Now I just hope to god she makes it to Atlanta and back safely even though i told her that she needs to send him back on a bus or something.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2010)

...Firefox constantly asking me to upgrade to the latest version. I'm happy with the version I have!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 16, 2010)

people who think that their opinion is the only one that matters and will constantly berate somebody for not thinking the way they do.

men who would rather just have sex with you than investing time in a relationship.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> men who would rather just have sex with you than investing time in a relationship.



I second that...hate it!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> These loser men who think they can use women and that the women will always just take it forever!
> 
> This new boyfriend of my mom's (who she went and picked up in Atlanta and brought back down here to Gainesville), my mom and I went out to dinner for my mom's 50th birthday tonight. I bought her dinner for her and when he was handed his check, he passed it over to my mom for her to pay for his dinner!! I was shocked, but nowhere near as much as she was. I was so angry that I came awfully close to cussing like a sailor, which I havent been using profanity since the beginning of October. And I guess things have been adding up for her too and shes been seeing the way things have been piling up and how she's been used. Now I just hope to god she makes it to Atlanta and back safely even though i told her that she needs to send him back on a bus or something.



Thankfully shes sending him back home on the bus. *sigh of relief*


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> *people who think that their opinion is the only one that matters and will constantly berate somebody for not thinking the way they do.
> *
> men who would rather just have sex with you than investing time in a relationship.



I can't stand that either.


----------



## mel (Jan 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> These loser men who think they can use women and that the women will always just take it forever!
> 
> This new boyfriend of my mom's (who she went and picked up in Atlanta and brought back down here to Gainesville), my mom and I went out to dinner for my mom's 50th birthday tonight. I bought her dinner for her and when he was handed his check, he passed it over to my mom for her to pay for his dinner!! I was shocked, but nowhere near as much as she was. I was so angry that I came awfully close to cussing like a sailor, which I havent been using profanity since the beginning of October. And I guess things have been adding up for her too and shes been seeing the way things have been piling up and how she's been used. Now I just hope to god she makes it to Atlanta and back safely even though i told her that she needs to send him back on a bus or something.



..what a piece...of...


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 17, 2010)

... having to get up at 6 AM for work Monday through Friday because my body has gotten used to it and wakes me up at 6 AM on Sunday. Therefore, here. I. am. At 6 AM. On Sunday... Ah, sleeping in, I miss you.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 17, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Thankfully shes sending him back home on the bus. *sigh of relief*



Good for her! I'm glad she's not going to settle for his behavior.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 17, 2010)

being awakened in the middle of really good sleep by children who dont belong to me. *sigh*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> being awakened in the middle of really good sleep by children who dont belong to me. *sigh*



I'd take that over being awakened by the sound of mice moving around in my bedroom.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 17, 2010)

Some of my family members using the "that's so gay", "you're so gay" lines... I'd like to wring their tiny necks.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 17, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> Some of my family members using the "that's so gay", "you're so gay" lines... I'd like to wring their tiny necks.



As well as being offensive to people who are actually gay, it's just a really unintelligent and uncreative way to express displeasure at someone or something.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 17, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> Some of my family members using the "that's so gay", "you're so gay" lines... I'd like to wring their tiny necks.



Every time one of my students says these phrases they are corrected immediately and I tell them that is a very disrespectful thing to say.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 17, 2010)

I am SO tired of people who act like they are trying to get to know me and be my friend but then realize that they're just trying to chat me up to get something out of me. 

Tracy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> Some of my family members using the "that's so gay", "you're so gay" lines... I'd like to wring their tiny necks.



That is one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 17, 2010)

facebook/family drama!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm tired of all those who think there's a big conspiracy of some sort. Jewish conspiracy, Conservative conspiracy, Liberal, etc. I'm sorry, but it's not true. Quit bitching about it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm tired of people spreading things around........without lube.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm tired of people spreading things around........without lube.



What is it with you and lube?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> What is it with you and lube?



You should read more carefully 

I'm tired of you not doing so


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should read more carefully
> 
> I'm tired of you not doing so



How about you and I go somewhere and... _discuss_ this in private.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> How about you and I go somewhere and... _discuss_ this in private.



I'm not going anywhere with a person that doesn't believe in lube


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not going anywhere with a person that doesn't believe in lube



If you want lube, fine I'll use it. You seem to have a strange fascination with it.


----------



## mel (Jan 21, 2010)

..I'm tired of looking inside myself and asking..what have I become? Where have I gone? Where has my spirit gone? How do I get myself back?


self pity party here.. <alas>

<<<kicking myself in the ass>>> DO something!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm tired of my horrible procrastination. I should get on that. Maybe tomorrow, or Saturday.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 22, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm tired of my horrible procrastination. I should get on that. Maybe tomorrow, or Saturday.



Dude, I agree with you %100 on this one. I am very bad at procrastinating with almost everything.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Dude, I agree with you %100 on this one. I am very bad at procrastinating with almost everything.



Maybe we should form a club. We'll get to that later.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Maybe we should form a club. We'll get to that later.



Do you know why the Procrastination Club still has no members?

If you apply for an admission, you don't qualify....


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahahahahahahah at both of those comments 

I'm tired of smoking cigarettes. I need to quit.


----------



## mel (Jan 22, 2010)

...COLD weather!!!


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

...of not having a job to go to in the morning, or the evening, or at night. You get my point here, right? :blink:


----------



## mel (Jan 24, 2010)

steely said:


> ...of not having a job to go to in the morning, or the evening, or at night. You get my point here, right? :blink:



I know it's so tough out there right now.. I truly hope something comes along soon for you (((hug)))


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 24, 2010)

... my mother and her dictation/control complex. I seriously wish she'd stop telling me what to do and how to run my life, affairs; etc. It never occurs to her that I'm capable and smart enough to handle things on my own.


----------



## mel (Jan 24, 2010)

...arguing..


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

mel said:


> I know it's so tough out there right now.. I truly hope something comes along soon for you (((hug)))



Thanks, mel, I just hate uncertainty.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

Does no one ever look at this thread and think of Lily Von Shtupp? 
Blazing Saddles! I always start singing that song, I'm tired, I'm sick and tired of love! I'm tired of love uninspired. Ah, nevermind, LOL, my age is showing!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

steely said:


> Does no one ever look at this thread and think of Lily Von Shtupp?
> Blazing Saddles! I always start singing that song, I'm tired, I'm sick and tired of love! I'm tired of love uninspired. Ah, nevermind, LOL, my age is showing!



Hahhahahah...YEssszzzzz



chicken legs said:


> I'm so tired of being tired....no..fuck that..I'm exhausted.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Hahhahahah...YEssszzzzz



LOL, good to know!


----------



## mel (Jan 26, 2010)

..my haircut..I need a new look


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> ... my mother and her dictation/control complex. I seriously wish she'd stop telling me what to do and how to run my life, affairs; etc. It never occurs to her that I'm capable and smart enough to handle things on my own.



Sorry to hear about that. Why don't you just tell her that it's your life and you can handle things on your own.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm tired of work already and I haven't even started yet. Tomorrow is the first day at my new school. I hate changing schools, having to spend a shit load of cash to get the things I need that the last place had but this one doesn't.... And meeting new people and learning my way around and where to find everything... oh.. I'm the teacher.:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm tired of work already and I haven't even started yet. Tomorrow is the first day at my new school. I hate changing schools, having to spend a shit load of cash to get the things I need that the last place had but this one doesn't.... And meeting new people and learning my way around and where to find everything... oh.. I'm the teacher.:doh:



Good luck for your first day of school Natalie


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 31, 2010)

mel said:


> ..my haircut..I need a new look



I'm not sure why - it is part of why you are so distractingly beautiful!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 31, 2010)

Sour bitchy women.....the ones who wear it like a badge of honour are the worst kind


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm tired of petty politicians constantly bickering even though the country is falling apart.  :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 31, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Sour bitchy women.....the ones who wear it like a badge of honour are the worst kind



OOOOooooooooooooooooooo! Names!, names! I need names!!!!


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 2, 2010)

Having to log back in after every action.
My son having no job and making more grandkids.
My child support increasing when my income does not.
Extremely cold weather. Too many dogs to take in and out.

Number One : Posting via BlackBerry!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 2, 2010)

I am tired of waiting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2010)

Paw Paw said:


> Having to log back in after every action.
> My son having no job and making more grandkids.
> My child support increasing when my income does not.
> Extremely cold weather. Too many dogs to take in and out.
> ...



Nice to see you back PawPaw


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 2, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nice to see you back PawPaw



Thank You GEF.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2010)

SLEEPING LIKE CRAP!

Hopefully it ends this week once I get a normal routine back.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> SLEEPING LIKE CRAP!
> 
> Hopefully it ends this week once I get a normal routine back.



Sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well. That's always the worst. I hope you feel better soon. A good night's sleep is always heavenly.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm tired of being tired.... lol.. started work again for the year and as It's a new school and I'm learning the ropes as well as teaching and preparing lesson... I'm buggered!!!


----------



## mel (Feb 12, 2010)

..fucked up friday's!!! ...


----------



## mel (Feb 15, 2010)

..people commenting on CNN about fat people and how just plain awful "those" people are.. ugh

ohhh...and I am tired of trying to figure out family members


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 15, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well. That's always the worst. I hope you feel better soon. A good night's sleep is always heavenly.




Thanks. I have a new schedule and just need to sort myself out.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm tired of clients who have no sense of self-preservation. The fact that you think the eight year old wanted it is not a defense -- I can't help you -- take the damn deal.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm tired of seeing posts from me complaining about work.. lol

I'm tired of staying late at work to get the mountains of work done... Tomorrow night is parents information night... so staff meeting after school then stay for two hours to talk to parents about their kids, expectations and all that jazz for the year ahead. 

Hope they bloomin' turn up!


----------



## Tracy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm tired of: All this FREAKIN snow!  The good ole Southern states aren't supposed to be getting snow like this! Global Warming?? Seriously enough is enough!!


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 16, 2010)

I am tired of having to do so much myself cause people won't step up and do their share!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 16, 2010)

Fair weathered friends, and FA's who claim to want to know you for more...but end up just being ANOTHER person to chat online with. (Sorry)


----------



## Pharadox (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerks. Enough said.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 16, 2010)

Crummy economy and bad dates


----------



## bigjayne66 (Feb 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Why don't you just tell her that it's your life and you can handle things on your own.



i got that problem Eric,and I am tired of it too
I'm also tired of rude sales people too....


----------



## toni (Feb 16, 2010)

I am tired of NOT knowing. UGH


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm tired of rejection based on assumptions, not facts.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm tired of talentless hacks getting all the attention in the media world.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm tired of not getting enough sleep.


----------



## calauria (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm tired of being bored to death.


----------



## calauria (Feb 20, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Thankfully shes sending him back home on the bus. *sigh of relief*



Wow!! I'm glad she did that!!!


----------



## calauria (Feb 20, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> I am SO tired of people who act like they are trying to get to know me and be my friend but then realize that they're just trying to chat me up to get something out of me.
> 
> Tracy



I'm tired of and hate those bastards, too!


----------



## mel (Feb 26, 2010)

.......winter!!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 26, 2010)

mel said:


> .......winter!!!!!!



Yeah, important parts are about to become frostbitten if all this cold keeps up.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 27, 2010)

mel said:


> .......winter!!!!!!



Yeah - I miss grass! and not having to put on a coat to go outside.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2010)

Packing. I CANNOT wait until next Saturday when we are moved into the house.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 27, 2010)

Sooooooooooo tired of being soooooooooooo exhausted.


----------



## scroogey (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm tired of still being so hung up on him


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 1, 2010)

I am tired of my daughter's father, and how he claims he does so much when he does NOTHING @ all!

I am tired of some of my family members and the way that take advantage of me.

I am tired of store that sell *plus size clothes* when the truth they are actually average size.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 2, 2010)

Thinking things will be different and having to realize i was wrong


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 3, 2010)

I am tired of those that are jealous of the realtionship my sister, and I have..just damn near tired of it...goodness!!!


----------



## mel (Mar 3, 2010)

fuckin idiots who think they can hurt others...young people who think violence is any way to handle something and they think they can get awa ywith it.

parents who raise these idiots and could give a rats ass about they moronic children.

people who cant hug you when you are crying


----------



## calauria (Mar 4, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> I am tired of my daughter's father, and how he claims he does so much when he does NOTHING @ all!
> 
> I am tired of some of my family members and the way that take advantage of me.
> 
> I am tired of store that sell *plus size clothes* when the truth they are actually average size.



Yeah, I'm tired of all the things you're tired of, too...LOL!!


----------



## calauria (Mar 4, 2010)

mel said:


> fuckin idiots who think they can hurt others...young people who think violence is any way to handle something and they think they can get awa ywith it.
> 
> parents who raise these idiots and could give a rats ass about they moronic children.
> 
> people who cant hug you when you are crying



I'm tired of these bad ass kids, too!! My children can barely go outside to play...I have 2 autistic children, and well, you know how bad ass kids....One day I was about to knock the hell out of some kids, because they had my daughter on the ground kicking her!!! I just verbally abused their asses, instead.....


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'm tired of these bad ass kids, too!! My children can barely go outside to play...I have 2 autistic children, and well, you know how bad ass kids....One day I was about to knock the hell out of some kids, because they had my daughter on the ground kicking her!!! I just verbally abused their asses, instead.....



I heard that! My son is 3 and I just worry about his future cause these kids have no respect for anyone they dont care if your blind they would stick their foot out right in front of you for a laugh...I got into it with some 14 year old boy because he threw a baseball at me trying to be funny while I was bending down picking up my sons toy in the sandbox at the park so I walked up to him in got all in his face he started crying and ran off


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 4, 2010)

Im tired of very ignorant people


----------



## odd-socks (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm tired of having to fight my body to do even the simplest of tasks.


----------



## russianhacker69 (Mar 4, 2010)

_I'm tired of people refusing to see any other views aside of their own, while at the same time shoving their views down your bloody throat _


----------



## odd-socks (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm tired of being confused and conflicted.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm tired of the do-nothing governments of the world and how they seem to try everything to get in the way of progress and the welfare of the people.


----------



## Captain Save (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm tired of those legal adults who feel I should eternally support them financially and make their lives easier, when I have made no secret of my desire to move on with my life. They've had almost four years to prepare themselves for this, and there has been almost no progress; besides, I just can't afford it.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 4, 2010)

Im tired of being single right now...


----------



## Micara (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm tired of the co-worker who sits in front of me coughing her loud, phlegmy cough in my direction and not covering her mouth. 'Tis _disgusting_. 

I'm also tired of the co-worker to my right talking loudly on her cell phone all day and popping her gum while I'm trying to speak to customers. Whereas I break eye contact with my computer screen for a millisecond and my boss is on me like a duck on a june bug.

Can you tell that I am ready for a vacation? I'm about to get mean up in here.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 5, 2010)

I am tired of people who IM me, wanting to talk and then wander off to chat rooms or more interesting chat , without even bothering to say bye or fuck off or whatever. It is disrespectful and it is one thing to guarantee that i wont chat with that person again. If someone IM's me, i would think they want to chat with ME. Good God where in the hell did folks learn manners? ( grrr)


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 5, 2010)

I am tired of being in a cast already. It's only been shy of two weeks, with four more to go. 

One handed typing, cooking, pretty much everything.... stinks!

(especially when you right handed, and it's your right arm in a cast!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm tired of waiting for my dream geek. 

Why Can he not find me already so we can ride our Chocobos/Yoshi's into the sunset already?! 


..XD on a serious note? I'm Tired of the snow! I want to be summer already so I can go swimming and take my lovely nature photos and visit the state park by me and go enjoy nature again.. ;(


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree cinnamitch! The other thing they do that peeves me is when they are obviously carrying on conversations with a dozen other people and it takes five minutes to write "yes." If you want to chat with me, then chat with me. If not, say so or ask to do it later when you can pay attention. 



cinnamitch said:


> I am tired of people who IM me, wanting to talk and then wander off to chat rooms or more interesting chat , without even bothering to say bye or fuck off or whatever. It is disrespectful and it is one thing to guarantee that i wont chat with that person again. If someone IM's me, i would think they want to chat with ME. Good God where in the hell did folks learn manners? ( grrr)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I am tired of people who IM me, wanting to talk and then wander off to chat rooms or more interesting chat , without even bothering to say bye or fuck off or whatever. It is disrespectful and it is one thing to guarantee that i wont chat with that person again. If someone IM's me, i would think they want to chat with ME. Good God where in the hell did folks learn manners? ( grrr)



I agree....then they seem to wonder why you don't hang on the edge of your seat wanting to talk to them again :blink:



Never2fat4me said:


> I agree cinnamitch! The other thing they do that peeves me is when they are obviously carrying on conversations with a dozen other people and it takes five minutes to write "yes." If you want to chat with me, then chat with me. If not, say so or ask to do it later when you can pay attention.




Lol, that doesn't bother me personally. Sometimes in the middle of a chat, another person (or two) might message me, as well. Not meant as rudeness at all. 

P.S. It's great when that happens if a guy seems to be trying to "talk me up".....it lets me know quick fast that he's probably talking up several others at the same time if he is really slow in his responses


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 6, 2010)

I am tired of passive aggressive people that play games to get what they want while creating havoc in the lives of everyone around them.


----------



## mel (Mar 7, 2010)

..my neck hurting...and the massage had the other day did not do what it should have...grrr


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 7, 2010)

mel said:


> ..my neck hurting...and the massage had the other day did not do what it should have...grrr



Have you tried going to a chiropractor? They do wonders for me!

Chris


----------



## Micara (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm tired of feeling lonely, even though I'm sitting here with my friend.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 7, 2010)

I am tired of craving something, but I can't work out what it is.

@Micara (((hugs)))


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am tired of craving something, but I can't work out what it is.



My dearest...........I think we're craving the same thing.......and it relates to men ..............and of course some chocolate on the side.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 7, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My dearest...........I think we're craving the same thing.......and it relates to men ..............and of course some chocolate on the side.



Oh hell yes!......and there most definitely has to be chocolate on the side :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh hell yes!......and there most definitely has to be chocolate on the side :wubu:



I could just devour them...........yes, referring to both men and chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 7, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I could just devour them...........yes, referring to both men and chocolate



Ya know, you could just do the two at once...melt down that chocolate...know what I'm sayin


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 8, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ya know, you could just do the two at once...melt down that chocolate...know what I'm sayin



My exact thoughts...........spooky...........


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2010)

Routine... I need some spontaneity in my life... :doh:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Routine... I need some spontaneity in my life... :doh:



That's a good one, Aust. I too wish I could be less practical sometimes.

Chris


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm Tired of my dad not letting me pay for myself when -I- ask -HIM- out to lunch.

Honestly. I know I don't have a job, but if I have the money and ask YOU out to lunch, don't be all grabby with the damn bill! I. Am. an. ADULT. . . . 



.. Physically.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Tired of my dad not letting me pay for myself when -I- ask -HIM- out to lunch.
> 
> Honestly. I know I don't have a job, but if I have the money and ask YOU out to lunch, don't be all grabby with the damn bill! I. Am. an. ADULT. . . .
> 
> ...



He wants to take care of his munchkin


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 11, 2010)

Being unemployed!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Being unemployed!



I hope you find a job soon, and I hope it's a job you like. *thumbs up*


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 15, 2010)

I am tired of my neighbors playing their music so loudly on a Monday night whereas people have to go to work and school tomorrow!


----------



## mel (Mar 15, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Routine... I need some spontaneity in my life... :doh:



me too me too!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 16, 2010)

I am tired of people thinking I can't hear them when they make snarky comments about my weight. Two women walked passed me in the shops today, and I heard one say to the other "oh my god, check out the size of her ass". 

Hello!! Fat does not equal deaf, or stupid


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2010)

...feeling like a selfish failure.


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm tired of people who drive slow in the fast lane.

I'm tired of my doctor always being late for appointments

I'm tired of laughing at fat jokes and pretending its ok.

I'm tired of thinking I dont look so sexy cos i am 240lbs.


----------



## Micara (Mar 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am tired of people thinking I can't hear them when they make snarky comments about my weight. Two women walked passed me in the shops today, and I heard one say to the other "oh my god, check out the size of her ass".
> 
> Hello!! Fat does not equal deaf, or stupid



Ugh! What the hell is wrong with people? Sometimes I just want to smack them. 

You are beautiful inside and out and worth a thousand of those old biddies!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am tired of people thinking I can't hear them when they make snarky comments about my weight. Two women walked passed me in the shops today, and I heard one say to the other "oh my god, check out the size of her ass".
> 
> Hello!! Fat does not equal deaf, or stupid



Don't let them get to you Kimberly. They're just jealous because you're more womanly and sexier than they could ever be.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

mollywogger said:


> I'm tired of people who drive slow in the fast lane.
> 
> I'm tired of my doctor always being late for appointments
> 
> ...



You are sexy. Just tell yourself that. You are a beautiful person inside and out. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 16, 2010)

Micara said:


> Ugh! What the hell is wrong with people? Sometimes I just want to smack them.
> 
> You are beautiful inside and out and worth a thousand of those old biddies!





Weirdo890 said:


> Don't let them get to you Kimberly. They're just jealous because you're more womanly and sexier than they could ever be.



Awww, thanks guys...I was just venting


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, thanks guys...I was just venting



I know. I just wanted to make you feel better. It's true you know. You are sexier than those crones will ever be.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am tired of people thinking I can't hear them when they make snarky comments about my weight. Two women walked passed me in the shops today, and I heard one say to the other "oh my god, check out the size of her ass".
> 
> Hello!! Fat does not equal deaf, or stupid



Now if it were me saying that, it would have a totally different meaning! :blush:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 17, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> Now if it were me saying that, it would have a totally different meaning! :blush:



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2010)

I drank too much Diet Coke. 

I'm not tired.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 20, 2010)

Being the only one that cleans up my home although I live with other people!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm Tired of getting hit on by a friend of mine via yahoo messenger.

It's like
Honestly, I know your boyfriend is in the other room playing with your daughter, but really? You can't wait till he gives you some nookie? 

What's worse is that he's hit on me too. Bah. wTF



Also tired of getting men telling me I'd be cuter if I gained weight, or men calling me "my princess" or "Baby"

It's like "Look 'ere, boy. GTFO. Kay, thanks. "


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am tired of people thinking I can't hear them when they make snarky comments about my weight. Two women walked passed me in the shops today, and I heard one say to the other "oh my god, check out the size of her ass".
> 
> Hello!! Fat does not equal deaf, or stupid



Yeah. People often suck. Hugs to my wrenny tin tin:wubu:



Mathias said:


> ...feeling like a selfish failure.



(((HUGS)))



mollywogger said:


> I'm tired of people who drive slow in the fast lane.
> 
> I'm tired of my doctor always being late for appointments
> 
> ...



Hugs to you too!



Weirdo890 said:


> Don't let them get to you Kimberly. They're just jealous because you're more womanly and sexier than they could ever be.



Listen to him.



Weirdo890 said:


> You are sexy. Just tell yourself that. You are a beautiful person inside and out. :happy:



Listen to him.



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Tired of getting hit on by a friend of mine via yahoo messenger.
> 
> It's like
> Honestly, I know your boyfriend is in the other room playing with your daughter, but really? You can't wait till he gives you some nookie?
> ...



Jeez........people..... I'm surprised we haven't wiped ourselves off the planet yet 'cause the majority of people are morons.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Listen to him.
> 
> Listen to him.
> 
> Jeez........people..... I'm surprised we haven't wiped ourselves off the planet yet 'cause the majority of people are morons.



I'm glad you agree with me. I try to help people feel good about themselves, especially fat girls. If I can do that, then I know I've done some good on this Earth.

I often feel the same way. I'm surprised we aren't still dragging our knuckles on the ground.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 21, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I often feel the same way. *I'm surprised we aren't still dragging our knuckles on the ground.*



I think some still are.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think some still are.



After nearly two million years of evolution, and still we act like our animal brethren. You think humanity would have moved beyond that by now. Oh well, here's hoping our next stage of evolution is better.


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm tired of not being abe to buy clothes in stores. I am a size 30, with a big ass and thick thighs and calves. My arms often don't fit into a 3 or 4x, even if my body does. I buy my clothes online, but my body shape is not always the same as others. I want to be able to TRY ON clothes, look at myself in them and decide if I like how they look BEFORE I buy.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm tired of February already. Why did it have to show up again today?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm tired of popcorn getting stuck between my teeth.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm tired of my parents being on their "The Biggest Loser" Obsession/Kick

"Oh We're gonna weigh you and your brother today after you do your wii games and then we're gonna make a chart and .. " 


Yeah. STFU right there, folks. Just S. T. F. U. 


Ya know, if they showed those people afterwards with all their sagging skin
I bet you folks wouldn't be all "We should get you on biggest loser!" "You should watch biggest loser!" 

Now their obsessed with the Australian Biggest Loser, because their "Hardcore" compared to pansy america. [YES I mispelled it, my bad.]


----------



## Proner (Mar 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think some still are.



Sure I know some of them hahaha but I have to admit they could run faster than me this way  
So be careful if they want to get you


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm tired of my parents being on their "The Biggest Loser" Obsession/Kick
> 
> "Oh We're gonna weigh you and your brother today after you do your wii games and then we're gonna make a chart and .. "
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you have to go through that. Hopefully your parents will realize that you have to live your own life. Best of luck.


----------



## mel (Mar 21, 2010)

..being "put in my place" by someone who supposedly "loves" me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 21, 2010)

Proner said:


> Sure I know some of them hahaha but I have to admit they could run faster than me this way
> *So be careful if they want to get you*



I can kick hard


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm tired of this weather.

I'm tired of people who try to "stalk your life". (Sorry, had to get in a random Jersey Shore reference.)


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> I'm tired of this weather.
> 
> *I'm tired of people who try to "stalk your life". (Sorry, had to get in a random Jersey Shore reference.)*



"Your stalkin my life on the boardwalk!' :said in my best Pauly D voice: lmaoo love Jersey Shore 

Oh yeah back to the thread....I'm tired of working on this bio ethics paper at this late late hour but its due by email before noon tomorrow and I know if I go to bed now there is no way I'll finish it in the morning. Kill me now! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 22, 2010)

REALITY TV. Enough said.


----------



## Proner (Mar 22, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I can kick hard



There is another trick, look away and say "Oh! Look, a girl who wear mini-skirt there!". They will look and made the Gorilla's love dance and during it you have the time to flee


----------



## Micara (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm tired of doing all the work while my co-worker sits on personal phone calls all day long.

That girl has more drama than a marathon of "Keeping Up With the Kardashians". I think if I had that much drama on a daily basis, I would end it. She blows every little thing into a huge ordeal. I just can't take it today. Somebody better come collect the scissors and letter openers off my desk STAT. 

There really needs to be an emoticon of someone banging their head against the wall.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 22, 2010)

mel said:


> ... so many things..a few are...
> 1. Always having to try to decipher codes when the ex speaks to me. He cant have a normal adult conversation, it's always coded and defensive and he hangs up just about as quickly as he answers (IF he picks up).
> 
> 2. People who think they are better than you , based merely on the way they look.PUHHHLEASSSE
> ...



1. I've had this same experience with girls. Perhaps it is because there are a bunch of people out there who expect certain things from interaction, and don't get them, thus become frustrated, and figure that the person is just being negative and trying to pick a fight. Or maybe it is because he's an idiot...and why talk to him anyway? He's an ex for a reason right?

2. Looks are a matter of perception. And many people lack the ability to utilize more than one dimension of perception. Sadly, this is most people. Anyway, what does it matter what other people think? Unless they are your employer, or someone you're looking to impress, why not let it roll off your back? Interestingly enough, getting irritated by someone who thinks they are better than you based on their looks, only makes them feel like they are right. Thus, continuing the circle of stupidity. *sigh*

3. Don't kill a turtle...they are awesome! Especially when they mutate into teenage mutant ninja turtles...turtles in a half shell, TURTLE POWER!!

4. Did you know regular moderate exercise can help? Its true, be active on occasion, and you'll be amazed at how much healthier you are! 
Note: I don't mean specifically to lose weight you stupid people out there who think fat is where it is at, and that exercise is evil. Poop on you, POOP I say! Exercise is amazing! I haven't been sick in years! *knocks on wood*


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 22, 2010)

As far as what I'm tired of...

1) Not being in the field I want to be in.
2) Being poor, but not being poor enough for it to count as being poor.
3) Being surrounded by people who abuse the systems which are in place to help those who are down on their luck.
.....
5) That I have a one day weekend because I can't afford not to be working.
6) And finally, I'm tired of the little groups in this damn community! 
Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 22, 2010)

Proner said:


> There is another trick, look away and say "Oh! Look, a girl who wear mini-skirt there!". They will look and made the Gorilla's love dance and during it you have the time to flee



But what if I'm feeling frisky and in the mood to kick something??? 





Micara said:


> I'm tired of doing all the work while my co-worker sits on personal phone calls all day long.
> 
> That girl has more drama than a marathon of "Keeping Up With the Kardashians". I think if I had that much drama on a daily basis, I would end it. She blows every little thing into a huge ordeal. I just can't take it today. Somebody better come collect the scissors and letter openers off my desk STAT.
> 
> There really needs to be an emoticon of someone banging their head against the wall.



She loves the drama and lives for it. She'd probably just love it if you told her off while stabbing her with letter openers. Gives her more drama to talk about. <shaking head> While I don't know her, I unfortunately know the type.


----------



## Proner (Mar 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm tired of doing all the work while my co-worker sits on personal phone calls all day long.
> 
> That girl has more drama than a marathon of "Keeping Up With the Kardashians". I think if I had that much drama on a daily basis, I would end it. She blows every little thing into a huge ordeal. I just can't take it today. Somebody better come collect the scissors and letter openers off my desk STAT.
> 
> There really needs to be an emoticon of someone banging their head against the wall.



I have same type of co-worker except he's not "Drama Queen", he's just super lazy and I always have to do all his job everyday. The thing is he can't get fired because his father is the president of the university so I also want to bang his head against the wall 
The good thing is I will not see him anymore since May when I will work at my new job!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> But what if I'm feeling frisky and in the mood to kick something???



Right so new plan, let them get closer and kick them hard. Simple and help you to unwind


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 23, 2010)

Proner said:


> Right so new plan, let them get closer and kick them hard. Simple and help you to unwind



Excellent plan!


----------



## Micara (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm tired of Obama texting me. I love the president, but every time my phone buzzes I get all excited thinking that my boyfriend is texting me, but it's really just Obama talking about something that I don't care about. And then it's a double letdown.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 24, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm tired of Obama texting me. I love the president, but every time my phone buzzes I get all excited thinking that my boyfriend is texting me, but it's really just Obama talking about something that I don't care about. And then it's a double letdown.



ha ha... what?? Is it some propaganda text to the whole country?? I knew you were a special but damn girl... lol


----------



## Micara (Mar 24, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha... what?? Is it some propaganda text to the whole country?? I knew you were a special but damn girl... lol



LOL, when he was running for president, I signed up for his text message updates. But now he texts me all the time about boring crap like health care. Seriously, who even cares?  Maybe if he spiced it up with a sexy picture or something, then I'd pay attention.


----------



## Micara (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm tired of having second (and third and fourth) thoughts about stuff. Why can't I ever be in control of my emotions?


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 24, 2010)

COOKING!!

I want someone to cook for me:eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm tired of being harassed for choices I make.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 25, 2010)

of being in constant 24/7 fucking PAIN and knowing that it will NEVER go away. No cure for or really good treatments for what I have.   

<off to take 20mg of hydocodone>


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 25, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> of being in constant 24/7 fucking PAIN and knowing that it will NEVER go away. No cure for or really good treatments for what I have.
> 
> <off to take 20mg of hydocodone>



(((((((Mizz))))))))


----------



## Micara (Mar 25, 2010)

I refuse to be sad/tired about anything today. I need to quit thinking about everything so much. In fact, I even wrote myself a note to remind me. We'll see if it works!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm tired of being this big, But being so depressed I can't bring myself to do more than a little excersize a day. [Playing "Just Dance" on the wii. ] Only to eat my sadness away. 

Scratch all that.

I'm tired of being in this F$^*@! destructive cycle.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 26, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm tired of being this big, But being so depressed I can't bring myself to do more than a little excersize a day. [Playing "Just Dance" on the wii. ] Only to eat my sadness away.
> 
> Scratch all that.
> 
> I'm tired of being in this F$^*@! destructive cycle.



I'm sorry to hear about this. Is there anything I can do to help?  I want you to know that I think you're terrific and beautiful at any size. I don't want you to feel like this.


----------



## Micara (Mar 26, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm tired of being this big, But being so depressed I can't bring myself to do more than a little excersize a day. [Playing "Just Dance" on the wii. ] Only to eat my sadness away.
> 
> Scratch all that.
> 
> I'm tired of being in this F$^*@! destructive cycle.



((((HUGS)))) 

I go through the same thing. It's so hard to get motivated. Playing "Just Dance" sounds like fun. Maybe I'll get one too. You're gorgeous and awesome. I hope you feel better, my dear!


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm tired of being broke....

I want to shopping, get some spa treatments, get some hair treatments, take a vaction somewhere...the list goes on.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 26, 2010)

being tired.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 27, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> (((((((Mizz))))))))



Thanks babe. I'm just so sick of it.....and I don't know how much more I can take. The pain is literally killing me.



Micara said:


> I refuse to be sad/tired about anything today. I need to quit thinking about everything so much. In fact, I even wrote myself a note to remind me. We'll see if it works!



LOL Love the note to self 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm tired of being this big, But being so depressed I can't bring myself to do more than a little excersize a day. [Playing "Just Dance" on the wii. ] Only to eat my sadness away.
> 
> Scratch all that.
> 
> I'm tired of being in this F$^*@! destructive cycle.



(((HUGS))) sweetie



Weirdo890 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about this. Is there anything I can do to help?  I want you to know that I think you're terrific and beautiful at any size. I don't want you to feel like this.



I approve this post . Micara's a very lucky woman to have you in her life. 



chicken legs said:


> I'm tired of being broke....
> 
> I want to shopping, get some spa treatments, get some hair treatments, take a vaction somewhere...the list goes on.



I soooooooooo hear that. While they say money isn't the root to happiness, it sure can help having some extra money to do some fun, frivolous things, and not have to worry constantly about paying for the basics.



luscious_lulu said:


> being tired.



(((HUGS))) I really understand.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm tired of my mood being just as bipolar as the weather here in washington! DX


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 27, 2010)

The Health Care Screed All sides--STFU!


----------



## Proner (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm tired to moderate my Dad and my Brother when they argue like kids


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm tired of my mom lecturing me with her fat hatred bullshit.

Today, it was "It's a lie, you are not able to be fat and healthy. Total bullshit Lie. " 

She thinks it's fine and dandy to lecture me and rag on my weight, cause she'll go "We both" .. Well Guess what? I guess "We both" need a healthy keg of STFU. 

..*Sigh*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 28, 2010)

Proner said:


> I'm tired to moderate my Dad and my Brother when they argue like kids



Just stop.......they're both adults (or at least your dad is). What ever problems they're having between themselves, you cannot fix it. They need to want to fix the issue/s and need to learn how to fix them themselves. You don't want to get caught in the cross-hairs, so to speak.

I speak from experience...



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm tired of my mom lecturing me with her fat hatred bullshit.
> 
> Today, it was "It's a lie, you are not able to be fat and healthy. Total bullshit Lie. "
> 
> ...



Yeah, it makes me insane when my mom says, "you need to lose weight," while she's busy scarfing down junk food and needs to lose weight herself.....then saying, "we should go on the Biggest Loser together." I think not.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL At least your mother said you should go on together

My stepmom and father told me they should see if they can get me on it.
I'm like "Yeah, Ima have to say no to this one, kay? Kay. " 


I know I shouldn't laugh.
Bah. Some of the most absurd things come out of the mouths of parents sometimes.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 28, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> LOL At least your mother said you should go on together
> 
> My stepmom and father told me they should see if they can get me on it.
> I'm like "Yeah, Ima have to say no to this one, kay? Kay. "
> ...



They're having tryouts at a local hospital........every time she sees the ad she perks up and looks me over.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're having tryouts at a local hospital........every time she sees the ad she perks up and looks me over.


..My. Gods. I Cannot think of anything to say. But. Oh, My Gods.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 28, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..My. Gods. I Cannot think of anything to say. But. Oh, My Gods.



Yeah, she's a real piece of work..... That's putting it nicely.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2010)

over-posting


Good. lord.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 28, 2010)

Waiting for _Doctor Who_ to come back.


----------



## Micara (Mar 28, 2010)

the weekends going by so fast!

and

being tortured by Justin Bieber songs, thanks to my daughter. I thought I had her on a nice punk/rock track... but, sadly, no. :sad:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> the weekends going by so fast!
> 
> and
> 
> being tortured by Justin Bieber songs, thanks to my daughter. I thought I had her on a nice punk/rock track... but, sadly, no. :sad:



It's okay honey. She'll grow out of it, and listen to good music.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're having tryouts at a local hospital........every time she sees the ad she perks up and looks me over.



I can't believe someone would do that. I am so sorry to hear that. That is just not right.Tell her she can go on and do it and you'll be watching her from the couch eating ice cream.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> the weekends going by so fast!
> 
> and
> 
> *being tortured by Justin Bieber songs, thanks to my daughter. I thought I had her on a nice punk/rock track... but, sadly, no.* :sad:



She's probably doing it to torture you  LOLLOL

I remember when I was a teen, and I'd purposefully play my cello TERRIBLY just to make her insane.


----------



## Proner (Mar 29, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Just stop.......they're both adults (or at least your dad is). What ever problems they're having between themselves, you cannot fix it. They need to want to fix the issue/s and need to learn how to fix them themselves. You don't want to get caught in the cross-hairs, so to speak.
> 
> I speak from experience...



I know this but I caught them on Friday starting to fight against each other so I didn't have the choice to do it. And yes I received some harsh words but the fact is I'm used to it not them.... and that's the problem they are overly touchy and rude in the same time.... So yesterday we had a long talk about it I told them I'm tired to play the referee and it have to change and it seems they have understood and try to calm the situation...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 29, 2010)

Proner said:


> I know this but I caught them on Friday starting to fight against each other so I didn't have the choice to do it. And yes I received some harsh words but the fact is I'm used to it not them.... and that's the problem they are overly touchy and rude in the same time.... *So yesterday we had a long talk about it I told them I'm tired to play the referee and it have to change and it seems they have understood and try to calm the situation..*.



That's good!  I hope things continue to improve!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 29, 2010)

*I'm tired of CLINGY MEN!* I am just plain not attracted to the men in my city (mainly Hispanic/Black urban area and I'm attracted to white men) so I meet pretty much every guy I date online. I'm a flirt, I'm outgoing and I get along with pretty much everybody and men seem to take that as "Omg she loves me we need to text every single day and every night before bed and I need to be on aim every night so we can chat for hours and I have to text every single morning and ask about any men I see on her facebook!!$E&@("

I specifically state on the one dating site I'm on (pof) that I don't like clingy men. In the getting-to-know-you stage, first couple of conversations, I always bring up the fact that I'm definitely not a woman who needs constant reassurance and constant contact, every day is too much. I feel crowded and it starts to feel like an obligation. Men usually say something like "Wow that's great, I'm like that too" and then completely fail to actually remember what I said. I hate IMs and barely turn it on. I don't have the time or the patience to sit still for it. When my son goes to bed at night after a long day I'd much rather zone out and watch some reality TV or catch up on General Hospital than sit and chat for hours with someone when we could just save the chatting for when we actually hang out. You know, like in the old days before modern technology. A phone call here and there a couple times a week, a few texts to have a short chat or say "thinking about you" is fine, but Jesus Christ, no more than that!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 29, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> I'm tired of people who try to "stalk your life". (Sorry, had to get in a random Jersey Shore reference.)



I agree!!!!!!!!!!

Side note: This show has even infected young children. My nephew, who is only 7, was very into playing with his legos on Saturday and humming a little song to himself when all of a sudden he goes, "You stalked my whole life on the boardwalk!" and then goes back to humming his little song. I just about died laughing LOL.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

Reality shows in general. I want them all gone.


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Reality shows in general. I want them all gone.



Oh no!!! Not Project Runway. Or The Locator. Or the Exterminators. Or Undercover Boss or anything on the Discovery Channel!  

Now, VH-1 reality shows need to go. I used to be into them, but they've gotten kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been here home at my fathers house for exactly 12 hours. 

I'm already tired of my brothers attitude.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm tired of being dumped in mid-conversation by men. It's like everytime I'm asked the question "what kind of man are you looking for?" and I answer honestly, everything just stops. They never respond to me anymore. What am I doing that's so horribly wrong this repeats over and over? ;_; In so many words, I only say that I'm not so much into looks as I am into personality.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 30, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> of being in constant 24/7 fucking PAIN and knowing that it will NEVER go away. No cure for or really good treatments for what I have.
> 
> <off to take 20mg of hydocodone>



I hear you! It's positively draining! How are you supposed to do anything or concentrate on anything when you are in pain all the time? I don't know what to do either. Just wanted you to know that you're not alone.


----------



## Proner (Mar 30, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That's good!  I hope things continue to improve!



Sadly not, my father's neighbour called me on yesterday late evening as he heard lots of noise and when I arrived they were arguing again nearly fighting against each other... sigh I'm pretty desesperate on the things I could do, I guess the best will be to convince them to follow some therapy...


----------



## Micara (Mar 30, 2010)

Smelling Scentsy in my office, just because some chick is trying to hock it for her daughter. YOU may think it smells nice in here, but I think it smells like ass, and I would really rather just breathe plain old air, thank you.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 30, 2010)

Micara said:


> Smelling Scentsy in my office, just because some chick is trying to hock it for her daughter. YOU may think it smells nice in here, but I think it smells like ass, and I would really rather just breathe plain old air, thank you.



Ewwwww... I agree! Most of their scents are extremely perfumey and condusive to headaches. :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 30, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I hear you! It's positively draining! How are you supposed to do anything or concentrate on anything when you are in pain all the time? I don't know what to do either. Just wanted you to know that you're not alone.



Thanks . I just don't know how much more I can handle. 15 years of this, and then the knowledge that it *will* get worse.



Proner said:


> Sadly not, my father's neighbour called me on yesterday late evening as he heard lots of noise and when I arrived they were arguing again nearly fighting against each other... sigh I'm pretty desesperate on the things I could do, I guess the best will be to convince them to follow some therapy...



(((HUGS))) Yes, they sound like they're needing some serious therapy. Hopefully they'll decide to work on improving their relationship.


----------



## mel (Mar 30, 2010)

...our children's school system. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm tired of hearing how in may the whole family is going on a diet and "Biggest Loser " style slim-down. 


Shoot me in my mother effing foot.


Since they've started talking about it? I've stopped being motivated to lose weight. I've actually started eating MORE. Everytime they bring it up, my heart just sinks and I get into that kinda "Cold/Emotionless/Numb/Shut-down" type mode for a few hours.


----------



## Micara (Mar 31, 2010)

Hypochondriacs!!!

This girl at my work is so convinced that she is dying. She's been to her doctor's office so often that they finally told her that if she's feeling that bad, she needs to go to emergency. They have her on the quack list. So now she's been going to all these other doctors and nobody can find anything wrong with her. But the worst part is, she keeps scheduling her "appointments" on MY lunch hour, so I didn't even get to take a lunch today! And now, she wants me to give up 10 minutes of my lunch hour tomorrow so that she can go have more tests because now she thinks she has a blood clot in her lung.  I think she is using me because I am usually pretty nice and will do whatever, but I finally told her no, sorry, I have lunch plans tomorrow. (This is true.) It would be different if she had legitimate medical issues, but she doesn't!!! Mental issues? Now that's a different story!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohmygod! 
My aunt ellen was like that for a few years.
Incredibly Annoying.

Me? I'm not a hypochrondiac. I'm Just paranoid. 
Lol


----------



## Micara (Mar 31, 2010)

Seriously, I think there must be a full moon or something. I have had more than my share of wackos today!! :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL. LUCKY! You only get them during full moons? I live in a town of wackjobs. Rofl


----------



## Micara (Mar 31, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> LOL. LUCKY! You only get them during full moons? I live in a town of wackjobs. Rofl



Haha! There's always at least one wacko within arm's reach of me, but today I'm surrounded!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL! Aww! OMG YOUR GETTING GANGED UP BY THE WACKOS!

.. QUICK, RUN! 

xD


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 31, 2010)

...ignorance.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2010)

Being awake whole day 

its 2:16 am here so im off to bed for now 

Good day/night to you all!


----------



## archivaltype (Mar 31, 2010)

School! 
UGH SCHOOL.
All I want right now is summer break. Sweet summer break.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 2, 2010)

archivaltype said:


> School!
> UGH SCHOOL.
> All I want right now is summer break. Sweet summer break.



I am sure that I speak for many when I say I long for the carefree days of school! Enjoy them while you can.

Chris


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Apr 2, 2010)

Georgia Public School system. Cutting funds left & right for what is our most valuable resource: our children!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Waking up at 11:30 in the morning.

I'm sorry, Body. 
When I go to bed at 8 or 8:30 in the morning, I do NOT expect to be up and awake at 11:30am ! 

..However, amazingly enough, I am not tired until abouuuut..5am. 
I AM ADAPTING!
..mwuaha?


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 3, 2010)

Food looking better on TV than it actually does in person!!

Today I went to Burger King To get one of their XL Burgers and it was just AWFUL


----------



## Razto9 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm tired of being in this boring little town I just want a nice BBW/SSBBW to hang out with.


----------



## mel (Apr 4, 2010)

not having the motivation to complete scrapbooks...


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 7, 2010)

people that talk on their phones all day at my work... yeah, I know all about your personal lives now...great:doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> people that talk on their phones all day at my work... yeah, I know all about your personal lives now...great:doh:



...and the people who do this on the bus. It is SO TACKY. Around here, it is prevalent. Especially with the younger crowd. They think they're so cool for airing their personal drama in front of strangers. :doh:


----------



## Micara (Apr 7, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> people that talk on their phones all day at my work... yeah, I know all about your personal lives now...great:doh:



There's a lady at my work that volunteers for the APL, so we are constantly hearing about animals all day long. I call it "Animal Planet". When she gets going, I always yell over the wall "Can somebody turn off Animal Planet?" haha

There's also another girl who does ALL her personal calls at work. We hear everything about a bill she didn't pay, or her insurance claim, or her car problems. She gets herself all worked up and screams and cries to these people. She is not quiet. Then when she's done, she walks around the office and tells each and every person the entire story. Sometimes I am two steps away from jabbing my letter opener in my ear.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 7, 2010)

Tired of beating myself up and hiding... so im not going to any more ^__^


----------



## Micara (Apr 8, 2010)

... missing my boyfriend on Messenger because my stupid iPhone is too slow.


----------



## Kinnaird (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm tired of random Ayrshire wee women in coats telling me "Gee it's cold the day!"

Thanks. For. That. The frostbite didn't give it away!

It happens every time I'm out. I thought old people liked sitting in waiting for the phone to ring and pots of jam, not telling me it's cold!

Stop it!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm Tired of The Weather Being stuck in the 90's fad of going ".... PSYCHE! " 


GIVE ME 70'S OR GIVE ME 30'S JUST MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MIND, PLEEEASE! 



Lol. 
Also tired of waiting for money to come in so the family and I can go look at material and patterns for our costumes. Grr!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 9, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> Tired of beating myself up and hiding... so im not going to any more ^__^



Hugs to you!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 9, 2010)

Micara said:


> ... missing my boyfriend on Messenger because my stupid iPhone is too slow.



Yes, we probably all know when that happens since you become irritable. 



:wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm Tired Of Being Unhappy with myself, and being indenial about my issues, and pretending to be happy with my appearance.

So Forget that, I'm Done!

Do you know what that smell is? 
That, That! That is the smell of reformation, hard work, and happiness! 

...or future-failure and chocolate, BUT HOPEFULLY THE FIRST!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm tired of not liking the face in the mirror...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm tired and offended when people say, "You're too beautiful to cry." WTF is THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN????


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Im tired of being tired, so I'll go out today and make it the best day possible!


----------



## Proner (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm tired of my body which seems to be very fragile these times... someone put their cramps on my left knee at the soccer's game and now my knee hurts me a lot.
I will see doctor today but I don't want to hear him say "You have to stop sports for .... days.". I'm tired of being injured and can't play, I already missed lots of games and I would like to could play the end of the season.

Sigh


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 12, 2010)

i'm tired of waiting for a cage fight between HappyFace and HappyFatChick.....:bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> i'm tired of waiting for a cage fight between HappyFace and *anyone*.....:bow:



^^ Fixed


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm tired of being in love with someone who doesn't see potential in me for more than [I think] just friends. [Or at most, a FwB. ]

I hate my heart. 
If it had listened to my head.
I wouldn't be so.. so.. this.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm tired of being in love with someone who doesn't see potential in me for more than [I think] just friends. [Or at most, a FwB. ]
> 
> I hate my heart.
> If it had listened to my head.
> I wouldn't be so.. so.. this.



Awwww.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm just regular tired. Rough day.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm tired of winter just refusing to go away. Flurries tonight. WTF? It's SPRING! I got tomatoes to plant!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm tired of the Kardashians (Get them off the air!!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I'm tired of the Kardashians (Get them off the air!!)


OMG I HATE them. All of them. Even the younger spawn. I actually pity Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah the poor guy has to live in that zoo!


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

This whole stinking crapfest of a day. It needs to just end already.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Micara said:


> This whole stinking crapfest of a day. It needs to just end already.



Well no worries its 10:00 p.m


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Well no worries its 10:00 p.m



Heh. Not good enough. Trust me, my life will find more ways to get screwed up in the next 120 minutes.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Micara said:


> Heh. Not good enough. Trust me, my life will find more ways to get screwed up in the next 120 minutes.



Well, Im sad now cause your sad


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Well, Im sad now cause your sad



Aww, cheer up Nutty! 

Thanks, cause cheering other people up helps cheer me up.  You rock, Nutty. Now, you're on call until midnight!! hee hee


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Micara said:


> Aww, cheer up Nutty!
> 
> Thanks, cause cheering other people up helps cheer me up.  You rock, Nutty. Now, you're on call until midnight!! hee hee




needed extra words ignore da invisible writing ;D


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm Tired of narrow-minded people grouping me in with a negative stereotype.

Srsly? Are you Effing Kidding me?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Tired of narrow-minded people grouping me in with a negative stereotype.
> 
> Srsly? Are you Effing Kidding me?



What a bunch jerks! Why would they do that to you?


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm tired of back and forth and not knowing where I stand. Words say one thing, actions say another.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm tired of back and forth and not knowing where I stand. Words say one thing, actions say another.



Men


----------



## mel (Apr 23, 2010)

..my lack of willpower


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 24, 2010)

People. No, really. For the most part everyonr I come in contact with are rude, have no manners and are oblivious to everyone around them. And i'm starting to call them on their bullshit. I even got a 'sorry you got treated like crap" coupon today for it. Fuckers.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2010)

cramps anyone have some midol??!!


----------



## Proner (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm tired of family drama between my brother and my dad


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 28, 2010)

Being out of Batteries.
I WANNA TAKE MORE PICTURES! D:


..Also Tired of Insomnia. 
Especially when I have to watch my brother in, oh, anywhere between 2 and 5 hours from now. :/


----------



## Micara (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm tired of people dumping work on me on Friday afternoon with no consideration at all for me. Then, when I vent about it, they belittle me by saying how they would trade me jobs. You know what? You make more money than me! Why don't they just give me YOUR paycheck, and I'll do BOTH of our jobs, and do them more efficiently!! SHUT UP.


----------



## balletguy (May 1, 2010)

Rude people


----------



## mel (May 9, 2010)

chilly weather


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

People who do nothing but bitch and moan then wonder why nobody wants to spend time with them.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 9, 2010)

I'm tired of...........

1. Hearing about those stupid, racial statistics that always focus on black women! How black women have the highest rate of this, that, etc.....how they are the least married.........it is so aggravating. Stop focusing so much on what is wrong with black women. 

2. I'm tired of negative politics in this country


3. I'm tired of the idiotic drivers in my city.

4. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

I'm tired of people quoting _The Hangover_! (Ok you saw the movie, want a frickin gold medal!?!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2010)

I'm tired of people that are always tired of something.


----------



## Micara (May 13, 2010)

I'm tired of people unloading all their crap on me, and expecting me to just understand without explanation, and then wondering why I can't be Mary Sunshine all the time. I'm just... tired.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2010)

I'm tired of working so damn much,.. so I quit! Stay tuned next week for me being tired of not working LOL


----------



## kristineirl (May 13, 2010)

I'm tired of living in California. 
I think i'm emotionally ready to up and leave this state and move up north to Washington already. 

Now only if i had the cash and the non-lazy to make the move.


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

I'm tired because I seem to take tylenol P.M everytime I post here.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 13, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I'm tired because I seem to take tylenol P.M everytime I post here.



'cause we're such a pain???


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> 'cause we're such a pain???



Noooo of course not hehe


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 13, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Noooo of course not hehe



I was taking about the others; not me.


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I was taking about the others; not me.



oooh in that case, nope. just joking hehe


----------



## mel (Jun 20, 2010)

of my back and neck hurting from a pulled muscle


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mel! I am sure that I am not the only one who wishes they could give you a good neck/back rub to help make you feel better. 

Chris 



mel said:


> of my back and neck hurting from a pulled muscle


----------



## mel (Jul 25, 2010)

tonsil rocks..grr


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm tired of freaking sweating my butt off in 2000 degree heat. And the humidity does NOT help.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 1, 2010)

I am tired of people who make assumptions from words on a page. Get a life, you don't know me, and for that I am thankful.


----------



## calauria (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm tired of my sister, her children (teenaged and adult) and their drama. All these things happen to them, because they make the same bad choices over and over. You try to help them, but they don't think anything is wrong with their behavior and they wonder why so many bad things are happening. I'm just done. I have 2 autistic children to take care of and my health is failing me. I don't have time to deal with people who don't want to deal with their problems!! I hate problems and I just want to get rid of them as soon as possible. My sister and her family are not the only things that are causing me a lot of stress. I hate this town I live in. There are not that many resources for autistic children here. The school my son _was_ going to doesn't know how to handle him. They tried to say the reason why he has temper tantrums is because I give him everything he wants!! WTF??!! HE IS AUTISTIC!! MOST AUTISTIC CHILDREN HAVE TEMPER TANTRUMS YOU MORONS!! This school was specifically for children with these type problems and it was located inside the commuity mental health center!! This fall he starts regular kindergarten. He will be placed in the special ed. classes. I hope they won't be calling me, telling me to pick him up, because they can't handle him, like they did at the other school. And like I said, I hate this town I live in. It just does not fit my lifestyle. I should have not moved here. The reason why I moved here was because it is a lot less expensive to attend a university here and raise kids, but that was before I found out both of my children were autistic and I thought that I would be able to deal with the boredom until I finished school, but it is causing me a lot of problems. My son has really bad temper tantrums when he is bored. He has to constantly be involved in some sort of activity. So, does my lil girl, she has temper tantrums, also, but not as bad as my sons. I'm living off financial aid and SSI. I don't have a car. There isn't any type of public transit. I can't let my lil ones play outside, because there are too many mean ass kids in the neighborhood who hit my kids and bully them. It creates a lot of drama, because their parents are not around, so I don't know who they are and I end up arguing with kids, but the next time some kids hits my child, I'm going to call the police, so they can find these kids parents. Next summer, I plan on moving back home to South Florida. The public transit is kinda slow as hell, but at least my lil ones and I can get around. Plus, there is a really good center for children with special needs I plan to enroll them in. My lil sister went to this school. She is autistic and has a cognitive disability. Plus, there are many more resouces for autistic children, like respite care. Sometimes, I just need a breather, even just a short one. Sorry, that this rant is so long...I just had to get it out..


----------



## mel (Aug 3, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'm tired of my sister, her children (teenaged and adult) and their drama. All these things happen to them, because they make the same bad choices over and over. You try to help them, but they don't think anything is wrong with their behavior and they wonder why so many bad things are happening. I'm just done. I have 2 autistic children to take care of and my health is failing me. I don't have time to deal with people who don't want to deal with their problems!! I hate problems and I just want to get rid of them as soon as possible. My sister and her family are not the only things that are causing me a lot of stress. I hate this town I live in. There are not that many resources for autistic children here. The school my son _was_ going to doesn't know how to handle him. They tried to say the reason why he has temper tantrums is because I give him everything he wants!! WTF??!! HE IS AUTISTIC!! MOST AUTISTIC CHILDREN HAVE TEMPER TANTRUMS YOU MORONS!! This school was specifically for children with these type problems and it was located inside the commuity mental health center!! This fall he starts regular kindergarten. He will be placed in the special ed. classes. I hope they won't be calling me, telling me to pick him up, because they can't handle him, like they did at the other school. And like I said, I hate this town I live in. It just does not fit my lifestyle. I should have not moved here. The reason why I moved here was because it is a lot less expensive to attend a university here and raise kids, but that was before I found out both of my children were autistic and I thought that I would be able to deal with the boredom until I finished school, but it is causing me a lot of problems. My son has really bad temper tantrums when he is bored. He has to constantly be involved in some sort of activity. So, does my lil girl, she has temper tantrums, also, but not as bad as my sons. I'm living off financial aid and SSI. I don't have a car. There isn't any type of public transit. I can't let my lil ones play outside, because there are too many mean ass kids in the neighborhood who hit my kids and bully them. It creates a lot of drama, because their parents are not around, so I don't know who they are and I end up arguing with kids, but the next time some kids hits my child, I'm going to call the police, so they can find these kids parents. Next summer, I plan on moving back home to South Florida. The public transit is kinda slow as hell, but at least my lil ones and I can get around. Plus, there is a really good center for children with special needs I plan to enroll them in. My lil sister went to this school. She is autistic and has a cognitive disability. Plus, there are many more resouces for autistic children, like respite care. Sometimes, I just need a breather, even just a short one. Sorry, that this rant is so long...I just had to get it out..



sending a big ((((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 3, 2010)

((((((((Hugs Sister Calauria)))))))

I'm tired of a certain family member who is such a naysayer and always talks shit about people behind their back--so old and grouchy and always wants to fucking control people.


----------



## Micara (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm tired of excuses.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 19, 2010)

I am tired of being strung along.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 19, 2010)

I am just tired--not sure why.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm tired of being judged by people who don't even TRY to get to know me! Yes...I'm talking to you ADRIAN'S FAMILY!


----------



## mel (Sep 1, 2010)

not doing what I want to do..


----------



## watts63 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wasting my life away doing nothing.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 1, 2010)

mel said:


> not doing what I want to do..



So what do you want to do, Mel? and what is keeping you from doing it?

Chris


----------



## mel (Sep 1, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> So what do you want to do, Mel? and what is keeping you from doing it?
> 
> Chris



I need to be more social...been hard for yrs after moving away from all my friends  I am still struggling to find some people/somewhere


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 2, 2010)

mel said:


> I need to be more social...been hard for yrs after moving away from all my friends  I am still struggling to find some people/somewhere



It never gets any easier, does it? But you have such a pretty smile - keep flashing it and eventually they will all find you!

Now if only I had moved to CO rather than VA...

Chris


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 2, 2010)

Reruns on television. They charge and arm and a leg for service, pads on there cost millions of dollars, and they pay their actors tons of money--why cant they come up with NEW and better programming so that we don't have to watch the same thing over and over again.

I can't stand hearing "the new season of ***** begins in 3 weeks" when the old season hasn't even ended. WTF? three weeks breaks does not a season make.

I am also tired of hearing the term "fashion forward" ugh. I want to cut a bitch.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree about reruns, Lovely. This raises another pet peeve of mine: TV seasons seem to be getting shorter and shorter. I'm sorry, but 12, one-hour (really 45-minute, when you cut out commercials) episodes does not make a season! That's barely a mini-series.

Chris


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2010)

I am tired of weird technicolour like I am living them dreams and waking up just as tired as when I went to sleep


----------



## mel (Apr 2, 2011)

headaches!!!:really sad:


----------



## Micara (Apr 2, 2011)

After 6 days at Disney World, I am pretty much tired of people and children. Not so much the children themselves as their over-indulgent parents.


----------



## penguin (Apr 2, 2011)

Being taken for granted.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

Of not being able to get a good night's sleep!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 3, 2011)

I am tired of giving all and getting very little.


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I am tired of giving all and getting very little.



Same here.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 4, 2011)

anxiety and panic attacks. I don't what the hell happened when I turned 32..but I want this shit to stop.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2011)

...Facebook chat disappearing when I'm talking to someone I haven't heard from in a while.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2011)

Being sick.. UGH


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> anxiety and panic attacks. I don't what the hell happened when I turned 32..but I want this shit to stop.



I feel you on this .. hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm tired of caring about someone who doesn't want to help themself.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm tired of being in a rut and just want my life to choose a direction for me since I can't be bothered to do it myself.


----------



## Angel (Apr 5, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> anxiety and panic attacks. I don't what the hell happened when I turned 32..but I want this shit to stop.



xanax 


and talking to someone about anything and everything under the sun until it passes


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 5, 2011)

Angel said:


> xanax
> 
> 
> and talking to someone about anything and everything under the sun until it passes


Amen and hallelujah for Xanax.

And friends we can confide in.


----------



## Micara (Apr 5, 2011)

Worrying about the government shutdown. And if I'll have a paycheck.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 5, 2011)

Micara said:


> Worrying about the government shutdown. And if I'll have a paycheck.



I'm worried about that too. *hugs you*


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 5, 2011)

Im tired of being broke.

And as to the anxiety and panic attacks, i hope it never happens to me! I feel your pain if you have to battle them.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

...people standing behind me and looking at my computer screen. Seriously. One of the most annoying things possible.


----------



## mel (Apr 5, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> ...people standing behind me and looking at my computer screen. Seriously. One of the most annoying things possible.



ugh, i hate that!


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm tired of being alone... I'm tired of getting two texts a day, one from my mom and the other from my boss. I'm tired of wearing make up and having no one notice me. I'm tired of trying really hard only to be ignored. I'm tired of being mediocre to everyone in everything. I'm tired of being tired. I'm tired of high school. I'm tired of guys treating me like I'm the most unsexy thing in the world. 

I'm tired of being tired.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I'm tired of being alone... I'm tired of getting two texts a day, one from my mom and the other from my boss. I'm tired of wearing make up and having no one notice me. I'm tired of trying really hard only to be ignored. I'm tired of being mediocre to everyone in everything. I'm tired of being tired. I'm tired of high school. I'm tired of guys treating me like I'm the most unsexy thing in the world.
> 
> I'm tired of being tired.



I accidentally left my phone home over the weekend and when I finally got to it... no texts or missed calls.  But things will definitely get better for you after graduation.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 5, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I accidentally left my phone home over the weekend and when I finally got to it... no texts or missed calls.  But things will definitely get better for you after graduation.



I'd text you  

That's exactly how my life is. I can't wait to get out.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 5, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> ...people standing behind me and looking at my computer screen. Seriously. One of the most annoying things possible.


Make a HTML page saying "PLEASE STOP READING OVER MY SHOULDER" and save it to the desktop or wherever, and create a shortcut to it in your web browser.. 

Then switch to it when someone's shoulder-surfing. 

The reactions are priceless. 



(...or do the same thing with a Word document, if that is easier for you.)

-Rusty


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 5, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Make a HTML page saying "PLEASE STOP READING OVER MY SHOULDER" and save it to the desktop or wherever, and create a shortcut to it in your web browser..
> 
> Then switch to it when someone's shoulder-surfing.
> 
> ...



That HAS to be the library, or college lab. I remember the days!!! (And yes, its very uncouth. Further proof that people are fascinated by other people.)

I am also tired of hearing this song "Im not drowning." :doh: Ill bet a lot of people like this stupid, dumb song.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> That HAS to be the library, or college lab. I remember the days!!! (And yes, its very uncouth. Further proof that people are fascinated by other people.)
> 
> I am also tired of hearing this song "Im not drowning." :doh: Ill bet a lot of people like this stupid, dumb song.



Yeah, I'm in the student union, but people do it EVERYWHERE. It's so annoying.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 5, 2011)

life......


----------



## JonesT (Apr 6, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I'm tired of being alone... I'm tired of getting two texts a day, one from my mom and the other from my boss. I'm tired of wearing make up and having no one notice me. I'm tired of trying really hard only to be ignored. I'm tired of being mediocre to everyone in everything. I'm tired of being tired. I'm tired of high school. I'm tired of guys treating me like I'm the most unsexy thing in the world.
> 
> I'm tired of being tired.



It will get better after high school trust me. I used to go through the exact same stuff. I never really got noticed I guess because everyone already knew me. But after high school everything got better because I was able to get out and meet new people around. Just hang in there its all gonna get better for you.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW I'm tired of being lied to and used as a backup by a girl that I used to be in love with. You'd think I'd be smarter than that.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm tired of Facebook. Why bother updating my status if nobody ever comments or likes... I'm tired of one of my friends trolling my wall like crazy with stuff that shouldn't go there. I'm about ready to give it up. Dims is a way better bunch of folks anyway!


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 7, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm tired of Facebook. Why bother updating my status if nobody ever comments or likes... I'm tired of one of my friends trolling my wall like crazy with stuff that shouldn't go there. I'm about ready to give it up. Dims is a way better bunch of folks anyway!



I deactivated my facebook a month ago, and it was one of the best decisions I've made in a while. I was so tired of focusing on other people instead of focusing on myself...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> life......



{{{{{{Nancy}}}}}}


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 8, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm tired of Facebook. Why bother updating my status if nobody ever comments or likes... I'm tired of one of my friends trolling my wall like crazy with stuff that shouldn't go there. I'm about ready to give it up. Dims is a way better bunch of folks anyway!





1love_emily said:


> I deactivated my facebook a month ago, and it was one of the best decisions I've made in a while. I was so tired of focusing on other people instead of focusing on myself...



I'm glad that I'm not the only one who is not a big fan of Facebook. It sucks up too much time, and I am never sure who exactly can get access to it.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 8, 2011)

Im tired of the supposed gloom and doom of the economy, 
Im tired of people who find rape being funny but because they know "people" can get away with such hate and malice. 
Im tired of the constant stretching of money in these crummy times.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm tired of idiotic politicians constantly talking about cutting spending, but never going after the major contributors to the deficit.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm tired of being judged by people that have never even met me
I'm tired of people who want to "out sick" you when you mention an ailment
I'm tired of school atm...I need a break


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm tired of being lonely. 
I'm tired of having nothing to do. 
I'm tired of having nobody to talk to.
I'm tired of living like a shut in. 
I'm tired of having no reason to leave my room. 
I'm tired of trying. 
I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## mel (Apr 16, 2011)

my throat hurting...argh cold!!:sad::really sad::really sad::really sad:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm tired of being the "whipping boy" of the family despite being the eldest. That stops...NOW!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm Tired of freaking out over nothing, and being a raging bitchaholic


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm tired in my heart...so very, very tired.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

ITO....being tired


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2011)

ITO of attracting the guys I don't want and being unnoticed by those I do.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> ...people standing behind me and looking at my computer screen. Seriously. One of the most annoying things possible.





mel said:


> ugh, i hate that!




*Vampire bane to avoid lurkers*. Use a logaritm table. When you sense someone sneaking up behind you, switch the screen to this table.

http://www.sosmath.com/tables/logtable/logtable.html

Have the screen ready to go the middle of the page and crank it up to magnify the normal text. (Give them a good look!) This is a log table (or logarithm table). We used this in the old days before we had computers or calculators to figure complicated math problems - back in the time of slide rulers.

If anyone asks what you are doing, just say I am working on a math problem. Chances are unless they are older than 70 and a math or science geek , they will have no idea what this is and will be bored and leave.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 23, 2011)

moore2me said:


> *Vampire bane to avoid lurkers*. Use a logaritm table. When you sense someone sneaking up behind you, switch the screen to this table.
> 
> http://www.sosmath.com/tables/logtable/logtable.html
> 
> ...



And if the person is an Okie, he'll say, "Well, it must be an easy problem, 'cause you got your shoes on!"


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm tired of people from the past popping up to tell me that my first husband "did this and this and this to me and it's ALL YOUR FAULT!" Go find HIM, ya fucktards! Last time I looked he and I have been divorced for 12 years and I was not his puppet master. Pretty sure he had free will and did whatever it was he did on his own.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm tired of begging my 18 year old son to pitch in around here with the household chores and feeling like I'm talking myself. Its not as though I didn't raise him better....I feel like I've spent his ENTIRE life trying to get through to him. Charts, punishments, toughlove...nothing seems to work. UGGGGG


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 23, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> I'm tired of begging my 18 year old son to pitch in around here with the household chores and feeling like I'm talking myself. Its not as though I didn't raise him better....I feel like I've spent his ENTIRE life trying to get through to him. Charts, punishments, toughlove...nothing seems to work. UGGGGG


Oh, Honey you are NOT alone! Mine is 19


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm tired of the rain.. everyday.. more rain. I'm starting to wonder when to start building an ark.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jealousy and ignorance.... And lateness...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> I'm tired of begging my 18 year old son to pitch in around here with the household chores and feeling like I'm talking myself. Its not as though I didn't raise him better....I feel like I've spent his ENTIRE life trying to get through to him. Charts, punishments, toughlove...nothing seems to work. UGGGGG





Arrhythmia said:


> Oh, Honey you are NOT alone! Mine is 19



Ours is 30


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm tired of my bedroom being either too hot or too cold. It's the last stop on the ventilation system, and the window is directly across from the door so the majority of the room is bypassed by the airflow when it's open.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm tired of the rain.. everyday.. more rain. I'm starting to wonder when to start building an ark.



Send it our way...because we are running out of trees to build an ark even if we were getting rain.

#stupidwildfires


----------



## J34 (Apr 24, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm tired of being lonely.
> I'm tired of having nothing to do.
> I'm tired of having nobody to talk to.
> I'm tired of living like a shut in.
> ...



Feel the same way here dude. I'll that that: I'm tired of procrastinating


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm tired of being in my rusty cage


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm tired of the corns on my pinkie toes. They hurt!


----------



## KuroBara (Apr 24, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm tired of being lonely.
> I'm tired of having nothing to do.
> I'm tired of having nobody to talk to.
> I'm tired of living like a shut in.
> ...



Wow, we are tired of the exact same things.


----------



## mel (Apr 24, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> I'm tired of the corns on my pinkie toes. They hurt!



ouch! Hope they feel better soon!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm tired of being so shy. Of the crippling fright I experience when trying to express my feelings. Of wanting to take a first step, but being terrified to. But life drags on.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm tired of not being able to help my niece when she needs it. I love her and want nothing but the best for her.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm tired of a whole lot of things.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm tired of the toilet overflowing, and raw sewage in our tub, because the upstairs neighbors flush cigarettes down their toilet!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

i'm tired of being unemployed. Man what i wouldn't give to come home tired after a hard days work again


----------



## Deven (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm tired of someone threatening suicide as emotional blackmail.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm tired of worrying about feelings all the time, people should handle their own.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Chasing smoke


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 26, 2011)

ITO of people who can't answer simple questions or tell time.


----------



## pegz (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm tired of people who whine .... seriously...wouldn't it be better to wine?


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 26, 2011)

pegz said:


> I'm tired of people who whine .... seriously...wouldn't it be better to wine?




*cheers*


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm just physically tired right now. *naps*


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 26, 2011)

I am beyond tired of all the Severe Thunder Storm Warnings, Tornado Warnings, and Flood Warnings we have had everyday and night for the past week. It is making my anxiety go sky high and it is really getting to me  I just wanna cry and get a good night's sleep.

Now I am going to quit complaining because even though I don't like I am more than thankful that is hasn't been worse and god has blessed me to live another day


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm tired of being uncomfortable. I don't think I remember what comfortable feels like.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 27, 2011)

Lame 'make-work' 'projects'. 
Especially when you know they're NEVER going to amount to anything.


Piss. me. off.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 27, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Lame 'make-work' 'projects'.
> Especially when you know they're NEVER going to amount to anything.



And it's even worse when someone in your family marries one ...


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 27, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I'm just physically tired right now. *naps*



ME TOO. AND NOW THIS IS TOO SHORT SO IM GOING TO BABBLE FOR A WHILE


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm tired of Facebook suggesting 50 bajillion strangers to "befriend" every time I sign in. I even clicked the option to recommend fewer people...no luck.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

im tired of the same things happening and people getting predictable.would alittle effort kill ya? LOL i think not.lol just tired of history repeating itself.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2011)

Being here.

There's a couch calling my name in another location.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 28, 2011)

Inefficient co-workers. It should not take someone 6 hours to do what any other conscious individual, even a semi-literate, paraplegic guy with Tourette's, can do in 30 minutes if they put foot to pavement.


----------



## mel (Apr 28, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Inefficient co-workers. It should not take someone 6 hours to do what any other conscious individual, even a semi-literate, paraplegic guy with Tourette's, can do in 30 minutes if they put foot to pavement.



I second that!


----------



## Fox (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm tired of people not reading or listening to what I say, but still arguing with me. Like, I tend to think I speak pretty obviously. I don't really see why everyone always misinterprets what I say.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fox said:


> I'm tired of people not reading or listening to what I say, but still arguing with me. Like, I tend to think I speak pretty obviously. I don't really see why everyone always misinterprets what I say.




This.this is the story of my life right here,this ALWAYS happens to me i completely agree.repped


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 28, 2011)

......life


----------



## Dromond (Apr 28, 2011)

I'M TIRED OF TORNADOES!!!

obligatory lower case text


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 30, 2011)

Lying men.


----------



## mel (Apr 30, 2011)

headaches


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

just tired of people not keeping there word,and not doing things when they say they will.don't say your gonna do if your not.


----------



## mel (May 1, 2011)

still.....headaches and sinus issues


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2011)

insomnia.


----------



## mel (May 5, 2011)

_ people _:huh::doh:


----------



## pegz (May 8, 2011)

of the games....people play


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

feeling that I must have really doing something awful in a previous life to get what I get in this life


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 9, 2011)

Responsibility.


----------



## pegz (May 9, 2011)

The week dragging and the weekend flying by...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 9, 2011)

Lady Gaga. So sick to freakin DEATH of this chick.


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2011)

Being in the hospital sometime during the last week in April and the first week in May. This was the 3rd year in a row.


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Being in the hospital sometime during the last week in April and the first week in May. This was the 3rd year in a row.



hugssssssssssssssssssssssssss to Zan!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

mel said:


> hugssssssssssssssssssssssssss to Zan!!!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Thank you my friend.


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 12, 2011)

not being able to just say IDGAF


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2011)

allergies, sinuses, and not being able to breathe/sleep.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 12, 2011)

Of a certain person irl who forgets that I am older than her and not the other way around, no reason to talk to me like a child hun, especially when you are the age of my little sister.


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

working! but I know I am lucky to have a job..


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 14, 2011)

This stupid cold.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Tired

I'm tired of wondering where
you've been for the last thirty hours
I'm tired of the shame that I felt
when I asked if you'd buy me some flowers
I'm tired of waiting for kisses
or only to sit by my side
I'm tired of your flights to the basement
when I know you're just down there to hide
I'm tired of reaching out to you
and knowing you'll turn me away
I'm tired of tears that I shed 'til I'm spent
while you stand there with nothing to say
I'm tired of being invisible
and promises made but not kept
I'm tired of trying to navigate
the ocean of sorrow I've wept
I think of vows made with my heart open wide
and the times you refused to share what's inside
I can't live anymore without feeling alive and
The futility of waiting for change to arrive
leaves me tired.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 14, 2011)

Working. (Needs to be done, though.) Stupid people. (Holy shit, I work in a place where I constantly deal with them...only to come home to find someone's being a particular dumbass today.) Not having consistent transportation.


----------



## Mishty (May 15, 2011)

I am tired of liars lying, fibbers fibbing, dishonest people being dishonest,cheaters cheating and whores whoring. _Basically I'm tired of you_.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 15, 2011)

Cat hair in my coffee and that jerkface who keeps no-showing to D&D and keeping me from playing.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Being diabetic. C'mon, people, cure already? Or a less expensive, better working treatment?

Always, always, always having to be the capable, strong, hard-working one in all aspects of my life. I can never have a bad day, a bad thought, or get help if I need it in most cases. 'Cause I'm supposed to be responsible.

Not having the financial means to do the things I want to do. Visit family, drive somewhere if I feel like it, take a vacation...


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

Not having more energy


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2011)

mel said:


> Not having more energy




I'll second that. At least I'm in good company.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 16, 2011)

Crappy sleep.


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

people at work!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 18, 2011)

Still crushing on this guy I haven't seen in like two years, it's ridiculous and stupid and pointless. >.<


----------



## DarkSol (May 18, 2011)

I hate people at work who are fucking lazy and decide to gab with other coworkers for an hour and then charge the contract for that hour. Or decide to go on Facebook at work when we've been told that IT monitors that shit and that it is extremely frowned upon. (To the point where the higher ups were considering that as a qualification for being let go when they fired people.) I also hate that these people decide to throw other people under the bus during meetings when those other people aren't there to defend themselves and that they don't take any responsibility for their products.

Quit being lazy, dammit!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 18, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> Still crushing on this guy I haven't seen in like two years, it's ridiculous and stupid and pointless. >.<



I feel your pain. I had the biggest thing for a friend of mine for more than two years. A mutual friend used to tell me we were a couple without the sex. Of course after I lost 70 pounds he finally asked me out, but I'd moved on at that point. Guys are so silly sometimes.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

I'm sick of certain people at work being praised to the skies even though they disappear for long periods of time, guys at work who seem to puss out and make it so I have to lift furniture and crap that's damn heavy, and people who will throw everyone under the bus when the boss corners them instead of taking responsibility for one's own work. 

I don't like her either, but geez, I'm going to take the rap for the things that I may screw up. (Although, most of them, not as big as she makes them out to be.) I could sit there and tell her everything that you do, including but not limited to taking extra long bathroom breaks, working slowly so you build up your paycheck, and basically standing around while the same three people bust their asses. Fuck you and the horse you stumbled in on.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

His hatred.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 19, 2011)

I'm tired of thinking of Lilly von Schtupp every time I see this thread.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 19, 2011)

I'm tired of people acting like the world is out to get them. "...The world owes you nothing. It was here first."--Mark Twain


----------



## JonesT (May 20, 2011)

Having the stomach flu.


----------



## Mishty (May 20, 2011)

Of not going to concerts and festivals with people because I've got plans to dick around and hold hands. I mean, would one weekend spent in a field drinking beer and smoking ganja with hippies really be so bad for us?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 24, 2011)

seeing into the future and realizing for all her positivity she's gonna smother the crap out of this guy and is going to go on another two months about why he dumped her and "what could have gone wrong?" I hope I'm proven wrong, though.


----------



## Sweetie (May 27, 2011)

men who make all kinds of promises and pursue me like crazy and then when I finally trust them they pull a 360 on me. WHY??????????? Why do that? I just don't get it.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 27, 2011)

Applying for jobs, getting an interview, and not getting the job.  There's got to be SOMETHING!


----------



## coriander (May 28, 2011)

My roommate leaving his cheesy slime all over the kitchen. I do believe it's turned me off cheese. :really sad:


----------



## mel (May 28, 2011)

coriander said:


> My roommate leaving his cheesy slime all over the kitchen. I do believe it's turned me off cheese. :really sad:



that does not sound good at all..


----------



## coriander (May 29, 2011)

mel said:


> that does not sound good at all..



He eats mac and cheese every day and doesn't clean up after himself. Le sigh.


----------



## PastaRunner (May 29, 2011)

mel said:


> Not having more energy



I'll third that.

I'm developing my own video game, and there's always something that slows down development like:

- When I don't have the energy
- When I get random little headaches all the time
- When my mind is just "out of it"


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

tornado ravaged towns


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2011)

Hot weather and crazy winds and it isn't even July and August! Ugh!!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 29, 2011)

My ex won't stop bitching about his pain. Look, dude, I know gout is extremely painful...but I have had a tension headache all day, my knees ache, the muscles in my forearms are all sorts of f'ed up, and my hands hurt. Did I say a word about ANY of it? No.

Sigh.


----------



## PastaRunner (May 30, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hot weather and crazy winds and it isn't even July and August! Ugh!!!!



Yeah, I'll probably hate my electric bill after running my AC so much during May!

The winds have sometimes bothered me too. I'm a C++ programmer who's developing a game, and so I'll sometimes take my laptop to a park to work on development in nice weather. And then the gusts of wind come in and wreak my concentration.


----------



## mel (Jun 5, 2011)

people who think they know everything and are really just annoying as fluck


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 6, 2011)

feeling guilty.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really tired of working like a dog, lol&#9829; 
I'm also really tired of working 3-11, six days straight&#9829;
I'm also severely tired, physically from all of the work&#9829;
but i'm also very thankful i like my job, just no so much of it! lol&#9829;


----------



## mel (Jun 11, 2011)

not having friends to do stuff with here..


----------



## tallen1 (Jun 11, 2011)

mel said:


> not having friends to do stuff with here..



I find that so hard to believe!
You come across so friendly and cheerful online and if thats what you project in real life, than people cannot help but be friends with you!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2011)

...a certain person in my house who always makes me feel like shit about myself. Always. :really sad:


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> ...a certain person in my house who always makes me feel like shit about myself. Always. :really sad:



You too?!

I'm tired of held to higher standards than everyone in my life. A friend has a horrible day, they can be in a bad mood and freak out, but me...fuck no. I have to keep my bad moods to myself.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not getting enough sleep.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm tired of the moment when you get new jeans in your usual size and for some bizarre reason the sizing is now different in the brand and OH SNAP the jeans don't fit. This has happened to me WAAAY to much recently.


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 13, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Not getting enough sleep.



I second that! But lately my car's tail light has been acting up, sometimes working and sometimes not and I can't figure out why. Today I got pulled over by my College's campus police for it not working. Darned car...


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm tired of paying rent every month for our room, buying our own groceries (and NOT touching hers), and yet she still expects us to clean up after her and her yarking, shedding, shitting, loud-mouthed fucking cats!

And no...it was NOT a part of the agreement when we moved in! We were "whined" into it.:doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> You too?!
> 
> I'm tired of held to higher standards than everyone in my life. A friend has a horrible day, they can be in a bad mood and freak out, but me...fuck no. I have to keep my bad moods to myself.



i kinda agree but different.im tired of some people thinking i CAN'T get pissed! yes im a nice guy but i do get upset too sometimes.it's like people are all like "p trent cant get upset he's a nice guy"fuck that shit i get mad sometimes(although very rarely)but im just human geez.lol


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 16, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i kinda agree but different.im tired of some people thinking i CAN'T get pissed! yes im a nice guy but i do get upset too sometimes.it's like people are all like "p trent cant get upset he's a nice guy"fuck that shit i get mad sometimes(although very rarely)but im just human geez.lol



I know exactly what you're talking about. A couple of weeks ago I got upset and had people telling me "you looked like a different person!" Truth is I go out of my way to be patient with people and see everybody's point of view but sometimes I just get plain old pissed off like everybody else. So I'd love it if people wouldn't get so surprised when I react like a human being (which I am, I'm not a robot).


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 16, 2011)

mel said:


> not having friends to do stuff with here..



we should totally hang out!!  


as for me, i'm tired of feeling ridiculously awkward all the time, damned quirky artistic introversion


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm tired of me and Adrian being expected to do it all ourselves


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2011)

This existance that should be a life


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 17, 2011)

Lack of money. I know, I'm not completely blameless in that...but....I could use a little...help?


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sooo tired of working my 3rd shift job!

Not the job but the hours. The pay is good and I get all the doughnuts I can eat! lol But, as I've been told about my awesomeness by everyone, I'm ready to get normal shifts and prove my worth so I can get promotions and get my own store closer to home... Can't do that at freaking 2am!


grrrrr (And that's not a happy growl) lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 17, 2011)

Daily incompetence. 


QUIT DROPPING THE BALL!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm tired of everyone I love dying. In the past 15 years, I have lost 4 children (stillborn), a husband (cancer), my favorite aunt (sudden heart attack), 2 of my favorite uncles (one to multiple massive strokes and the other to cancer), my best friend (cancer), and now my mother (sudden heart attack).
Not trying to make this a who has lost the most loved ones contest, pity party, or drama contest...I'm just tired of going to the funerals of those I love.


----------



## mel (Jun 17, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> we should totally hang out!!
> 
> 
> as for me, i'm tired of feeling ridiculously awkward all the time, damned quirky artistic introversion



would love to!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Daily incompetence.
> 
> 
> QUIT DROPPING THE BALL!



Menopause

Bitchy women

Clueless men

Rude young people

Inconsiderate Seniors

Inept Supervisors/Bosses

Incompetent Government Officials

Liars

Living where I live (come ON, Real Estate market, ffs!)

Always waiting......hoping......wishing......

*sigh*


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 17, 2011)

...Feeling alone
...Living alone
...Being alone


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 17, 2011)

ObiWantsU said:


> ...Feeling alone
> ...Living alone
> ...Being alone



I will second that..

and add ....finding a job that pays much better, as I am worth far more than the crap wage I am working now..


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm tired of this sore throat that has developed overnight. I have a 2 page eulogy to deliver this afternoon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm tired of my "friend" at work trying to guilt me into doing tasks she really doesn't want to do and asking me to do said task right at the last minute when I'm about to leave. I feel like she's asking because she is not happy about the fact that I stick to an earlier schedule and she is forced to stay later.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2011)

..."friends"


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm tired of so-called family automatically taking the side against my mother because the majority of them have thought the worst of her. No...this is not an exaggeration. I grew up seeing it and hearing her cry about it.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Jun 18, 2011)

People taking advantage of me


----------



## penguin (Jun 18, 2011)

fat shaming.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm tired of cuckoo birds


get some help


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm tired of one of my sisters switching their opinion like a weather vane to side with whoever is in the wrong...as long as they get her high.


----------



## pegz (Jun 19, 2011)

.....of being scared of what you will think.....I'm starting not to care.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2011)

THE HEAT. GAH..It's killing me already.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 19, 2011)

... having a messy house. I need a fairy Godmother! Or a slave... whichever...


----------



## fluffyandcute (Jun 23, 2011)

People not enjoying the "Simple" things out of life!


----------



## penguin (Jun 23, 2011)

- How much everything costs here, and how much shipping from overseas is if I try to buy it cheaper elsewhere. Doubly shafted.

- People including all the pictures when quoting on picture post threads.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> - How much everything costs here, and how much shipping from overseas is if I try to buy it cheaper elsewhere. Doubly shafted.
> 
> - People including all the pictures when quoting on picture post threads.



I know there exists a little add-on for this forum software that automatically shrinks pictures-in-quotes down to tiny thumbnails...I'll see if I can find it.

EDIT: To keep it on topic, I am tired of my digestive system being cranky the past few days. I swear it felt like my pelvis was going to crush itself.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 23, 2011)

of all the pc gaming getting shafted.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm tired of being uncomfortable


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 23, 2011)

this really stupid postal strike and the fact that I have to copy and paste y every time I need to use it. I need a new computer...


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 23, 2011)

Stomachaches and headaches.

Fickleness.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm tired of sunscreen that burns my eyes...OUCH!!!!


----------



## mel (Jun 26, 2011)

this and that....


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 27, 2011)

things and stuff....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 27, 2011)

of lack of sleep and feeling tired


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 27, 2011)

of writing school papers, my brain is fried


----------



## penguin (Jun 27, 2011)

Getting sick. Stupid colds.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

...high gas prices. I can only IMAGINE what the cost will be for the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 27, 2011)

bills... money.... worries.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tired of messaging girls on dating sites only to get no reply. Grumble.


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2011)

tampons that misfire

(esp. when you only take 1 into the office bathroom with you, and then have to exit, high and (not) dry and go get another one just to come back and do the whole thing over again).


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tired of condescending married people talking me like less of a person and telling me "you'll want to settle down eventually" because I as a single person have not joined their club and somehow that makes me a threat to their fragile "my world wouldn't be complete unless everybody does the same as me" psyche.

I'm happy with my life and no I don't want to join your fucking club so live with it!

Ok, now that I have had my rant for the day. Time to post something on the what am I happy about thread.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 27, 2011)

*I am SO tired of guys on dating sites writing me and acting interested, interested enough for us to actually correspond by email or phone only to have you either just stop talking to me with NO explanation (SO RUDE) OR actually making plans to meet only to have you come up with a lame excuse the DAY of meeting! Grow some balls and be honest with me!

I have been single for over 6 years and I am really looking for that special person and I don't need to waste my time on idiots. Mmmkay, thanks. :huh: *


----------



## Pitch (Jun 28, 2011)

Me? Tired? heh, here goes.

1. Only being liked by men who are both Marines and far, far away from me. And I DO mean *ONLY*. Even my roommates have noticed this phenomenon. It is a mystery.

2. Being poor. I live on my art but this month I can't even make a measly $250 it seems. So done with being poor. I dream of a minimally furnished condo one day.

3. Summer. I hate you sun. Go farther away again.

4. Not having clothing for the most part. See #2

5. Going "natural". With my hair. I'm sticking with it but I'm self conscious about my mini fro of tightly coiled Botticelli sprigs. I want to somehow make a cool $600 or so and have permanent instantly long dreadlocks put in. Because the only thing worse than how I feel about my Little Orphan Annie look are a bunch of itty bitty dreads on a round face. )<

6. Kentucky. Goddess please, I want to travel again! Especially out of the country.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Pitch said:


> Because the only thing worse than how I feel about my Little Orphan Annie look are a bunch of itty bitty dreads on a round face. )<



Yeah, but at least your eyes have pupils, so you're one up on Little Orphan Annie and the freakish denizens in her little world. 

View attachment LOA.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 30, 2011)

people playing games and knowing damn well what there doing the whole time.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 30, 2011)

Assumptions..


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Empty bed....


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 3, 2011)

Snark/cattiness


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Empty bed....



hear ya on that one.>.>


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 4, 2011)

Spending holidays alone..........


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> Spending holidays alone..........



I'm assuming from your user name that you are from Kentucky. We are in Newport KY. If you're in range next holiday, you're welcome here.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 4, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> I'm assuming from your user name that you are from Kentucky. We are in Newport KY. If you're in range next holiday, you're welcome here.



Yup, I am from KY. I am in SE Kentucky...  

Thank you, that is very sweet of you to say!:happy:


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> Yup, I am from KY. I am in SE Kentucky...
> 
> Thank you, that is very sweet of you to say!:happy:



It's an open invitation. My wife loves having folks here for the holidays....she cooks/grills for a whole army even if it turns out to be just her and I....LOL


----------



## mel (Jul 5, 2011)

being so sweet that the mosquitos just love to taste me


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 5, 2011)

mel said:


> being so sweet that the mosquitos just love to taste me



haha pretty sure the mosquitos aren't the only ones.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 5, 2011)

mel said:


> being so sweet that the mosquitos just love to taste me



Oh man, me too. I was outside for the fireworks tonight...(can see them from my back porch area) and ended up back inside after about 10 minutes because of those pesky things! Watched the fireworks from my bedroom window, all comfy! haha!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 5, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> It's an open invitation. My wife loves having folks here for the holidays....she cooks/grills for a whole army even if it turns out to be just her and I....LOL



That sounds fun! I love to cook and grill too, but not really anyone to do it for other than myself, so I don't do it often...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 5, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> Oh man, me too. I was outside for the fireworks tonight...(can see them from my back porch area) and ended up back inside after about 10 minutes because of those pesky things! Watched the fireworks from my bedroom window, all comfy! haha!




you should have got some OFF! bugspray,it works!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 5, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you should have got some OFF! bugspray,it works!



I know...I should have!! I want to try one of those new off clip-ons!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm tired of birthdays alone....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 5, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I know...I should have!! I want to try one of those new off clip-ons!



yes! me too! i want to try the clip on ones as well i saw the commercial for it.i have the spray that works but you can't beat a clip on.lol


----------



## Pitch (Jul 5, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah, but at least your eyes have pupils, so you're one up on Little Orphan Annie and the freakish denizens in her little world.
> 
> View attachment 95024




True, true...I do indeed possess pupils. I guess I have an advantage here.


----------



## mel (Jul 5, 2011)

being tired


----------



## penguin (Jul 5, 2011)

being on hold, sheesh.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 6, 2011)

I am tired of being single! I usually don't like to admit that but I am breaking down tonight and saying it out loud!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 6, 2011)

tired of being judged for not having a job currently or car yet.damn that is important but fuck it is not everything!!! having a job and car DOES NOT mean your life is completely together.kthanx


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 6, 2011)

TwilightStarr said:


> I am tired of being single! I usually don't like to admit that but I am breaking down tonight and saying it out loud!



I know the feeling. I am sorry you are sad...my PM box is always open.


----------



## pegz (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just tired. Work was rough. I have a headache... and I just need some TLC!


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

pegz said:


> I'm just tired. Work was rough. I have a headache... and I just need some TLC!



huggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## pegz (Jul 6, 2011)

mel said:


> huggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg



Thanks Mel....


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jul 12, 2011)

...trying
...caring
...everything


----------



## PastaRunner (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending requests to SSBBW pay sites that I subscribe to and not receiving replies


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 12, 2011)

my job


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 13, 2011)

Not being able to find a room for rent so I can go to school in the Fall.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm tired of being lonely and bored, with NO ONE to talk to. The internet is great, but sometimes you just want to hear a voice........


----------



## mel (Dec 20, 2011)

my no good mother plucker, [email protected]@hole ex husband............ <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,SCREAM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 21, 2011)

Im tired of all this heat


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm tired of... 

- people dumping their bullshit insecurities on me (had to deal with plenty of that in the past, it was easy to deal with when I was at school because I could just break their nose).
- people that view their friends as disposable (seen it a lot but not really about me).
- people that choose to let others make the decisions for them and then whine about how those people are tin-plated dictators (grrrr, I have seen too much of this in 2011).
- people who use "tradition" and "culture" to manipulate others (grrrr, one of my best friends married someone like this).
- people that show no respect for someone that was there for them when they needed help (an old work colleague who was invited to my best friends wedding earlier this year and then chose not to invite him & his wife for hers).

I could keep going but then I'd end up summing it up in one sentence... "I'm tired of people in general."


----------



## mel (Oct 22, 2012)

people who say they will do something and then just make excuses not to do what they said they would and ruin your plans. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 22, 2012)

mel said:


> people who say they will do something and then just make excuses not to do what they said they would and ruin your plans. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



I didn't realize you were friends with my best friend too


----------



## Dromond (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm tired of this election cycle. :doh:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 25, 2012)

liiiiiffffeeeeee


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mishty said:


> liiiiiffffeeeeee



Yeah me too! I'm tired of life and all the shit that comes with it.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 25, 2012)

Me three.

have to add something message too short.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2012)

Good bump.


I'm tired of being the one to always reach out first.
I'm tired of forgetting a lot of things. Stupid MS.
I'm tired of trying to make a dent in my laundry. Haha.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm tired of the cast on my left wrist. It's supposed to come off on Tuesday and I can't wait.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> I'm tired of the cast on my left wrist. It's supposed to come off on Tuesday and I can't wait.



Hope everything goes well for you... so that you can be tired of something else! Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm tired of "appreciating" shit. I get more "If I were you's" but nobody I know wants to be me. 

I'm tired of delaying gratification. My coupons are about to expire.

I'm tired of being praised for how strong I am. 
I am no stronger than anyone else, I was just raised to take more, and I'm about done.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 14, 2012)

Being asked for invites to my "friend" list by guys who cannot take NO for an answer. Ummm, excuse me...its called a "friend list" and not a "potential fat chick I can pressure into dating me" list. F*cktard.

I'm also tired of being approached by REALLY young and immature men who try to talk me into dating them. HELLO...I was in college when you were born. You may not have an issue with that, but that does not mean that I don't. Stop asking, the answer is, and always will be no.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm tired of being strong.

I'm tired of being understanding.

I'm tired of being poor.

I'm tired of being sick.

I'm tired of being in constant pain.

I'm tired of everything.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm tired of this year, I'm tired of holding it in, I'm tired of my fears, and I'm tired of being tired.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm tired of coughing. I'm also just plain tired. I was up a lot last night either for coughing or bad dreams.. no happy dreams to my knowledge last night.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm tired of having ups and downs. I just want something substantial right now.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm tired of repeating certain things from the past over and over in my head. Yes, I was happy/sad/whatever then. But this is the present, and it's a gift, darn it. Can't waste it.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 18, 2012)

I am tired of being there for everyone else when only a select few ever return the favour.


----------



## Oona (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm tired of living my life for everyone else.

I'm tired of being under-appreciated at work.

I'm tired of being so dang tired!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm tired of no one understanding.. despite some claiming they do.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm tired of being the odd one out.


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a list because I'm feeling whiny and bratty right now

I am tired of:

Not being able to have fun during the weekends because all of my friends have partied during the weekday
Being socially awkward
Not being able to talk to someone of the opposite sex who I find extremely attractive because I'm insecure
Having big ass feet and not finding booties that fit comfortably
Okay whining complete


----------



## mel (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm tired of not being strong like I know I have in me.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 19, 2012)

mel said:


> I'm tired of not being strong like I know I have in me.



Amen, I feel you on that one. Especially right now.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm tired of being tired and sad.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 19, 2012)

One word: him. Absolutely sick of dreaming about it, and feeling like I can never do better, when I know I can, will, and should. You're uninvited from my subconscious, asshole.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 19, 2012)

... this isht


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty much everything. I need a vacation from life and can't afford it.


----------



## mel (Jan 9, 2013)

being sick... head cold..then flu.. now viral infection... WTF!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm tired of our community enabling meth users.

I'm tired of lack of sleep, leaving me exhausted.

I'm tired of working for nothing.

I'm just tired. lol.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 9, 2013)

Bills...ughhhhh


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not being able to taste anything because I'm congested.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2013)

college and being jobless


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 11, 2013)

mel said:


> being sick... head cold..then flu.. now viral infection... WTF!



I was just coming to to say the exact same thing! Working with hundreds of snotty kids knocked me down in less than 4 days!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 11, 2013)

Being lied to.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2013)

Snarky self-righteous, holier than thou kind of people.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2013)

Again, get a life.

You're soul sucking.




Lovelyone said:


> Snarky self-righteous, holier than thou kind of people.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Again, get a life.
> 
> You're soul sucking.



Ha ha ha...that's exactly what others say about you. I bet you have NO life at all and just sit behind your computer screen WAITING to be nasty and rude to others...just so that you aren't the ONLY miserable person on the planet. Have fun in that galaxy darling, cos you are the only one who visits there.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2013)

Again, really?

People say that about me? Or the people you talk to that are in the same boat. Waiting for handouts, living off of benefits. Complaining about every single thing.

Boring. You know what, do yourself a favour and block me. 

And get a job.




Lovelyone said:


> Ha ha ha...that's exactly what others say about you. I bet you have NO life at all and just sit behind your computer screen WAITING to be nasty and rude to others...just so that you aren't the ONLY miserable person on the planet. Have fun in that galaxy darling, cos you are the only one who visits there.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

I totally get you on this!



Lovelyone said:


> Snarky self-righteous, holier than thou kind of people.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Again, really?
> 
> People say that about me? Or the people you talk to that are in the same boat. Waiting for handouts, living off of benefits. Complaining about every single thing.
> 
> ...



First of all, I don't live off of any benefits (which is...an assumption that you made because you don't take the time to ASK). I am not on disability or SSI and I am not on SNAP (food stamps) nor am I on any government or local assistance, including the HIP plan for Indiana residents. Quite frankly how I live is NONE of your damned business. 
The only handouts that I have ever asked for were for my nieces at Christmas time and I am NOT embarrassed for asking for help to make some autistic children have a good Christmas--so if that was your intention you fell far from the mark. 

Secondly...YES people (and often the ones that you call friends) say this about you. It is regularly discussed in emails between one another how miserable and rude you are. Are you just not aware that you come off sounding like that, or is it something that you practice? 

Thirdly, if you BOTHERED to READ entire postings before trying to comment on them, you would see that I do not complain about every single thing. You choose to only SEE those things that people complain about so that you can POUNCE. Are you that lonely and miserable that you have to try to make everyone else feel that way too? Seriously? 
I quite often post on the "what's making me happy thread" and other threads about what good things are happening for me. I am guessing that you don't visit those threads cos there isn't anything to tear people apart for on those threads...there isn't anything that you can do to make those posters unhappy so you avoid that thread. You do ME a favor and block me. I like to see and call you out on the drama that you start.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm curious...which one of you is the President of the Sad Sack Club and which one of you is just a Member?


Clear that up for me.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious...which one of you is the President of the Sad Sack Club and which one of you is just a Member?
> 
> 
> Clear that up for me.



Ha, hah I actually LOL'd at this one. Quite ready with the snarky comments aren't you? Is there a book on your desk that assists you with that or are you a fan of google?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2013)

JOB


Get one.







Lovelyone said:


> Ha, hah I actually LOL'd at this one. Quite ready with the snarky comments aren't you? Is there a book on your desk that assists you with that or are you a fan of google?


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

Awe, hon. Keep at it.  I am sorry you're life sucks so much that you have to lash out. Me, on the other hand, things are going rather well. I'm happy, content, and working on myself. 

Sometimes, working on yourself (as opposed to attacking and blaming others) really is the best therapy around. 

I appreciate you, and your bitterness, because it keeps things in my life in perspective. I wish you luck with yourself. You seem to need it. 

Love you.



Lovelyone said:


> *Originally Posted by Surlysomething
> I'm curious...which one of you is the President of the Sad Sack Club and which one of you is just a Member?*
> 
> 
> Clear that up for me.Ha, hah I actually LOL'd at this one. Quite ready with the snarky comments aren't you? Is there a book on your desk that assists you with that or are you a fan of google?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2013)

Nobody cares. Your play by play everday is so lame and boring.

I know you have a job and you mention how long your days are and I can respect that. But when you say one thing somewhere and then act a different way somewhere else, people are going to pick up on it. I'm a realist. I have a low tolerance for bullshit. I give empathy where it's warranted. Not everyone in the world is going to pat you on the back and say it's ok. Do you guys give a shit about the struggles I have with my health? I didn't think so. So don't pretend you're something you're not.

I'm glad you have ghosts to hunt for though. It's good to live in a fantasy world. Just because I didn't jump on the bandwagon of you when you joined the site doesn't mean you need to piggy-back someone else's bitterness towards me, like you just did.

But continue on with your original train of thought tonight. 




dharmabean said:


> Awe, hon. Keep at it.  I am sorry you're life sucks so much that you have to lash out. Me, on the other hand, things are going rather well. I'm happy, content, and working on myself.
> 
> Sometimes, working on yourself (as opposed to attacking and blaming others) really is the best therapy around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oona (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm tired of the tail end of this cold! I feel fine, except my nose wont stop running/getting stuffed up. Constantly sniffling is annoying! lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 14, 2013)

I am tired of...not having enough time for myself and for being judged for not doing "traditional" work.

I've been a caregiver for ten years. I took care of my mother until she passed away in 2010, and now I am a caregiver for my sister and her kids. I do not regret my decision to take myself out of the workforce to care for my ailing family members (because I am certain that they would do it for me if the situation were reversed) but I do sometimes wish that I had more time to take better care of myself. I sometimes wonder what would have happened had I not left the workforce. I left a job as a manager and I wonder how far I could have taken my career in the ten years since I left. The thought crosses my mind that had I not left I might be in upper management by now and living a quite comfortable life. I do not regret having compassion for my family. I do not regret doing what was necessary to make sure that my family members had what they needed to be comfortable when they were ill--no, I do not regret it at all--but like most people I do wonder what if? 

It's not an easy road to travel. Sometimes you don't have time to think about what comes next and it's a rare occasion that you have time to think about yourself. People do not understand what value there is in what you do and they definitely don't understand how you can live without having an income and without living off of the government (I have a very small monthly stipend that I get from my mother's passing that I use to buy my necessities). Assumptions are made that make me look as if I am one of the persons who are taking advantage of the social services system in this country. I am not...I am not on disability, I do not collect SSI, nor medicaid. I do not receive food stamp assistance and I am not on the HIP plan (Health Plan for indigent Indiana Residents.) I have NEVER asked the government for assistance...but I would not be ashamed if I got into a situation where I had to even though people might like to make me feel that I should be ashamed. 

I knew that being a caregiver would be hard, but I had no idea that people would be so judgmental. I do back-breaking work on knees with no cartilage and am in constant pain from that. I suffer from severe depression and cannot take care of myself because I am so busy taking care of others. I get ZERO pay and I ask nothing of anyone (with the exception that someone so kindly pointed out in another thread...that I asked ONE time for people to help purchase Christmas presents for my autistic nieces when we were having a rough time of it. I couldn't bear to see them go without and I am not ashamed or embarrassed for doing so). I asked nothing for myself but received a few gifts anyway--and want to offer a big thank you to those people who were so kind. 

When you are a caregiver all of your time goes to seeing that others are well taken care of even to the detriment of your own health. I am not wealthy, I am not comfortable in life. I don't own my own house or car nor any of the things that people my age should have. I do not have a bank account (my sister does, but I do not), I cannot afford to go out on dates, go out to a restaurant to eat a meal (and when we do have fast food it is bought by my sister and her husband), nor can I afford to purchase myself some of the things that people take for granted (*like haircuts and new underwear)...but i have value, compassion, and the knowledge that I did everything I could to help my family when they were in need, even if I did not have time to take care of myself properly.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 14, 2013)

im tired of being tired lol


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 14, 2013)

... negativity in the world.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

Amen. Blessed Be. Om. 

Whichever your mantra, I agree with you.



Fattitude1 said:


> ... negativity in the world.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 15, 2013)

Being nice to people who obviously don't deserve it....I hate the whole kill them with kindness thing ughhhh


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

A horrible experience when I was 13 still affecting me at 49...


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 17, 2013)

I love being an Aunt...but I'm tired of being a babysitter WHILE THE MOTHER IS IN THE SAME HOUSE with me.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious...which one of you is the President of the Sad Sack Club and which one of you is just a Member?
> 
> 
> Clear that up for me.



if i was drinking milk, it wouldve just come out my nose.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 18, 2013)

.... people who hijack threads for their own amusement.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 18, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> if i was drinking milk, it wouldve just come out my nose.



Yeah it's super fun when members of a community of people who have had to struggle with diversity and prejudice on the outside and are supposed to be supportive of one another...make fun of one another, isn't it? SUPER FUNNY. *eyeroll*


On the other hand, I'm tired of the arctic cold air that makes my throat dry while I am sleeping.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 18, 2013)

Hearing Lance Armstrong on the news


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tired of wondering 'what if'. What if they don't know, and I have to be the one to tell them? What if they do know...and I'm just not wanted?


----------



## Micara (Jan 18, 2013)

Being ridiculously busy at work because they won't let us hire. I end every day mentally and physically exhausted.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I am tired of...not having enough time for myself and for being judged for not doing "traditional" work.
> 
> I've been a caregiver for ten years. I took care of my mother until she passed away in 2010, and now I am a caregiver for my sister and her kids. I do not regret my decision to take myself out of the workforce to care for my ailing family members (because I am certain that they would do it for me if the situation were reversed) but I do sometimes wish that I had more time to take better care of myself. I sometimes wonder what would have happened had I not left the workforce. I left a job as a manager and I wonder how far I could have taken my career in the ten years since I left. The thought crosses my mind that had I not left I might be in upper management by now and living a quite comfortable life. I do not regret having compassion for my family. I do not regret doing what was necessary to make sure that my family members had what they needed to be comfortable when they were ill--no, I do not regret it at all--but like most people I do wonder what if?
> 
> ...



Hi LovelyOne,

When I read your posts about working within your family group - both with your late mother and now with your sister and her special needs kids, I think about other women in my own family who have done the same. For over a hundred years in the recorded history of my family, the women were mostly home makers. Very few of them worked outside the home and when they did, it was often when their kids were grown or their husband was dead. Both my grandmothers were full time home makers and in my book that was a job of honor and "the worth of these two women was higher than rubies". One of these mothers did leave her home for a few years and work outside in the world of men - it was during WWII when the war effort needed her and other women to help support the soliders (she had three in Europe) and she was living near Washington, DC. She was proud to help and all three men, her husband and two sons returned alive.

The same time during the same war, my other grandmother worked on a farm and it was more important for her and her family to keep producing food for the war effort and for her family during this critical time. Altho farming was her full time occupation, when they needed extra money, she sewed clothes for the ladies in town, sold butter and eggs from her farm, and would help anyone do anything that she could - quilting, canning, church mission work, and helping the tenant farmers near her home.

She was also a part time/often full time nurse of her family members. When someone got hurt on the farm, she had the task of nursing them back to health, giving them rehab, or burying them. No extra pay, no time off her other duties, just more work to do. Her husband (my grandpa) was hurt badly at work and his legs were crushed. Most thought he would not walk again. She nursed him back to health, saved his legs, and yes he returned to walking - altho with a limp. He also worked sawmill equipment and after several years of cutting boards - he only had a total of five fingers left on his two hands. She also helped him heal from the loss of his fingers.

And a final sacrifice, when her husband's mother became senile and couldn't live alone anymore, she took her first born son (who by the was in high school) and moved him into granny's house and told him to live there and take care of granny. He did. Unfortunately, after a few years, he was in town one day, and granny accidentally burned her house to the ground and lost everything - she died not long after that. Also, granny was a full time home maker who raised a handfull of sons, took care of a farm, and did whatever else was required to make a living on your own steam.

==============================================

Fast forward a hundred years to the present time. I taught public school - junior high and high school for six or so years and saw lots of kids who needed more attention at home than what they were getting. Some kids only got a couple of hours each day from mom or dad - not enough for certain kids. (Altho some kids can do okay on this amount if the time is managed correctly.) 

Not having enough face time with their caretakers is one of the problems that some kids face today. Some kids are left alone waaaay too much and this can start trouble. Helping a child or giving a child the gift of attention, praise, and positive supervision is one of the greatest gifts you can give anyone. Those three things can make a child into a wonderful human being. It sounds like you are exactly on the right track, Terri, trying to help your nieces grow up and overcome their disabilities. You have no idea how many kids need this kind of boost and encouragement. You can't imagine how many kids are not getting what they need - and may suffer in the long run.

I think you are a hero and that you have found your calling in life. I would not let anyone discourage me from doing what I think is right. I look back at my mother and grandmothers - I think the world of them and their only jobs were staying at home, raising their families, until the kids were grown and the women's jobs were well-done. (My mother did take a second job so she could be at the same school my brothers were during the day - she wanted to keep an eye on the little "sweethearts".) God Bless Mothers and their Helpers!!!!


----------



## Jim Miller (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm tired of people who fall tragically far short of their potential and seem determined to take others down with them. I'm tired of people being weak when they don't have to be. There's always an excuse to fall short, always fair, always legitimate...but still always an excuse. You know what, though? There's also always an excuse not to fall short. I wish more people would take that road.

(There's been some weirdness in this thread lately and I just want to add that my post has nothing to do with any of that or anyone in particular on this forum.)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim Miller said:


> I'm tired of people who fall tragically far short of their potential and seem determined to take others down with them. I'm tired of people being weak when they don't have to be. There's always an excuse to fall short, always fair, always legitimate...but still always an excuse. You know what, though? There's also always an excuse not to fall short. I wish more people would take that road.
> 
> (There's been some weirdness in this thread lately and I just want to add that my post has nothing to do with any of that or anyone in particular on this forum.)



Hi Jim (or may I call you Mook?),

It's always nice to meet new friends around here. I especially like new friends who are computer savy. People like you are very helpful to older folks like me who have trouble with technical thingys. And yes, brother you are preaching to the choir here . . . I am weak, I do fall short, however I am not always fair, and not always legit. The one word that describes me more than anything else that you mentioned is "weird" - I am very, very weird. An amateur would say "crazy", but in the south most of us have professional crazy people in our families.

It is a southern thing. We often find humor in events and stories that are macabre or full of retribution for something our family did years and years ago. It's a combination of Tim Burton, Flannery O'Conner, Twisted Sister, Tennessee Williams, Sling Blade, boiled crawdads, boiled peanuts. fried catfish, biscuits and gravy, and listening to a Johnny Cash CD in your pickup. A few more of my favorite things below in pics. 

M2M 

View attachment anaconda.jpg


View attachment dragon head.jpg


View attachment gator (231x299).jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2013)

*my fear of PACKING!!! and dreading it...deadline is here, I am moving MONDAY 9am.....and i am surrounded by STUFF EVERYWHERE....why am I so paralyzed......oh god make me start packing NOW*


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 19, 2013)

Waiting for this job to call me back >.<. Either call me and let me know I can leave the other or say no so I can buy a cheesecake and sulk while sending in more resumes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2013)

Jean Claude Van Damme movies. Someone REALLY needs to tell him that he cannot act.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I just found another reason to love you!



Pandasaur said:


> Waiting for this job to call me back >.<. Either call me and let me know I can leave the other or say no so I can buy a cheesecake and sulk while sending in more resumes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim Miller said:


> I'm tired of people who fall tragically far short of their potential and seem determined to take others down with them.



I completely agree and hear ya on this. I've been on both sides of this comment. Falling short in the past, and now being privy to it in the present. :doh:


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 19, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I think I just found another reason to love you!



Oh you, you made me bloooosh :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd rep you, but alas... I need to spread myself out more... again.



Pandasaur said:


> Oh you, you made me bloooosh :wubu:


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> Jean Claude Van Damme movies. Someone REALLY needs to tell him that he cannot act.



Act -- Okay, he's no Sir Anthony Hopkins.

Stand still and look good? -- you guys be the judge.  

View attachment jean claude.jpg


View attachment jean claude3.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm tired of work. I'll rack up 57 hours in five days. That does not count time spent driving between clients or that weird half hour or 45 minutes where I don't have a client, but it's too far to go home and really not long enough to catch my breath.

Three years ago, I would have gotten liquored up and passed out after my last shift. Now, I'm just going to eat chocolate and watch a movie with the cats before sleeping all day Tuesday.


----------



## Micara (Jan 19, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm tired of work. I'll rack up 57 hours in five days. That does not count time spent driving between clients or that weird half hour or 45 minutes where I don't have a client, but it's too far to go home and really not long enough to catch my breath.
> 
> Three years ago, I would have gotten liquored up and passed out after my last shift. Now, I'm just going to eat chocolate and watch a movie with the cats before sleeping all day Tuesday.



Girl, I hear ya. I've had way too many 50+ hour weeks in my life. I am starting to drink a little too much! Hang in there!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 20, 2013)

Omgosh I am so tired of kids who need to have the volume up on the highest click. Tiny room all by themselves...no one else there to bother them, FULL VOLUME.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 20, 2013)

being tired.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 20, 2013)

The frustration installing the sims 3 seasons. It acts like if it doesnt exist


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 20, 2013)

I have so much I'm tired of today. But to start, I am REALLY tired of our neighbors. I am doing transcription at home..

headphones on at full volume (skull candy/noise cancelling)
dictation program on at 80% (any louder and it starts to sound too static)

AND I CAN HEAR HER STILL.. Drug traffic, kid stomping up and down the stairs, down the hall, banging on the walls, yelling at each other.. 

FUCKING ASSHOLES.


----------



## Micara (Jan 20, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I have so much I'm tired of today. But to start, I am REALLY tired of our neighbors. I am doing transcription at home..
> 
> headphones on at full volume (skull candy/noise cancelling)
> dictation program on at 80% (any louder and it starts to sound too static)
> ...



UGH. Nothing is worse than crap neighbors. You want to put them in their place, but then there's the fear of retaliation. Although I am famous for opening the door and screaming "SHUTTT UPPPPPP!!" I think I might be the neighborhood nut. I hope they move soon or end up in jail!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 20, 2013)

Cops have been called numerous times over the last month. She's been served an eviction notice; went to court to fight it. I take pictures of ALL her traffic/cars coming in and out. If I yell back, "Shut Up".. she calls the cops on me being disruptive.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 20, 2013)

... doing all the work.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 20, 2013)

Feeling like a relic.


----------



## MattB (Jan 21, 2013)

...being perpetually impatient.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 21, 2013)

... getting dissed.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 21, 2013)

... doing all the work in this house and being blamed for why it's messy when I am the one that cleans it up.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> Omgosh I am so tired of kids who need to have the volume up on the highest click. Tiny room all by themselves...no one else there to bother them, FULL VOLUME.



My oldest is like that when he's in his room. I can hear his tv in the living room which is quite a ways away. I sort of let him do what he needs cuz he's hard of hearing but boy is it nearly painfully loud!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm tired of my crappy bed. I don't sleep well, i wake up sore. It sucks. Bills keep coming up that are preventing us from buying a new one. I am hoping that we can use our tax return to buy a new one. Hubs seems to think we'll get a lot back cuz we bought a house.. i am not seeing that..


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 21, 2013)

...being broke. I need to start looking for a job again, like yesterday.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 22, 2013)

My tired needing air...yes I will be changing them this weekend so just hold on a bit longer...I am so tired of making the drive of shame to walmart's autoshop each month to get more air because I'm a tightwad and then hearing the same man tell me to get them changed

Come on Saturday!


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 29, 2013)

... gettin jerked around by ppl who say "I'll be there when you need me".


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2013)

kaylaisamachine said:


> ...being broke. I need to start looking for a job again, like yesterday.





Pandasaur said:


> Waiting for this job to call me back >.<. Either call me and let me know I can leave the other or say no so I can buy a cheesecake and sulk while sending in more resumes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ClutchingIA19 said:


> college and being jobless




I read that this youngman - *Phillip Dubost *- has come up with an innovative resume that you folks might want to try out. It is different and will probably get employer's attention and make your resumes stand out among the crowd. His is one page and he wrote it himself. It is based on an item for sale at Amazon.

http://mashable.com/2013/01/24/amazon-page-best-resume-ever/


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 30, 2013)

Having a stiff neck


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 2, 2013)

... waiting.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm tired of the shit fairy "blessing" my family with her largess.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2013)

I am tired, so tired of winter.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 3, 2013)

This headache.
This stuffy nose.
This never ending cold.
The weather.
Being stuck indoors.

I want to swim, take picture, go hiking....BREATHE FREELY without mucus.


----------



## mel (Feb 3, 2013)

being stuffy and sniffly and head pressure and not being able to breathe and sneezing and itchy and miserable!!


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 4, 2013)

My hair. I don't think I like it anymore. Luckily, this is an easy fix.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2013)

Anxiety.. i've been doing some medical stuff and my anxiety has been sky high. (I'm not really sick or anything but i have severe white coat syndrome) I am tired of freaking out and bursting into tears from the anxiety.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 5, 2013)

... all the bullshit. Time to realign my life.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2013)

I hear you. I'm just done with it all myself.

Good luck kicking it to the curb.



Fattitude1 said:


> ... all the bullshit. Time to realign my life.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 5, 2013)

Tired of reapperaring exes who are "wondering how Ive been". Makes me just want to say either "you actually cared?. News to me". or "Is this my award for being at the end of your black book?"


----------



## MattB (Feb 5, 2013)

...human contact. I think I'd like to be a hermit for awhile.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 5, 2013)

waiting for Friday >.<, My interview is coming up and waiting is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oona (Feb 5, 2013)

MattB said:


> ...human contact. I think I'd like to be a hermit for awhile.



Welcome to how I live my life every day. I can't stand people on a general level. 

And for the record, Dims people don't count.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so tired of walking on eggshells around my roommate. She needs to forgive me already for my clumsiness.


----------



## Deven (Feb 6, 2013)

Spending my time/money on everyone else but what I want/need. I just willingly gave my brother my last grand because he promised me it'd get his license back by paying off the portion of the child support that put a hold on his license.

Someone lied because he still has $1800 to pay off before that happens. I shouldn't just made him pay it all by himself.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 6, 2013)

... United States citizens who use typically British slang words like "bloody" or "bollocks" or insist on spelling words like "colour" instead of "color", "favourite" instead of "favorite." 

I get it, you're a big fan of Doctor Who, Sherlock, Torchwood, or whatever else on BBC ... but c'mon you live in [insert U.S. state here], for crying out loud. If you're not British or haven't lived there in the past, why do it????? 

Just for the record, I'm not singling anybody out here on Dims, so don't please don't presume that I am ... it just is annoying.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 6, 2013)

im tired of Having a cold grr


----------



## mybluice (Feb 6, 2013)

being hurt by people...if you don't want to be with me man up and tell me, don't just disappear and make me wonder if somethings happened to you...

crying (see statement above) yes I know I shouldn't cry over someone who does this, but 7 years is a long time to give someone your heart to be treated like this....

wanting what I see everyone else having (i.e. a relationship) and yet never having one....

always having to fight to get my child support (I'm tired of it) dammit man up and do the right thing....

pretty much everything.....


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 6, 2013)

drug addicts.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 6, 2013)

willowmoon said:


> ... United States citizens who use typically British slang words like "bloody" or "bollocks" or insist on spelling words like "colour" instead of "color", "favourite" instead of "favorite."
> 
> I get it, you're a big fan of Doctor Who, Sherlock, Torchwood, or whatever else on BBC ... but c'mon you live in [insert U.S. state here], for crying out loud. If you're not British or haven't lived there in the past, why do it?????
> 
> Just for the record, I'm not singling anybody out here on Dims, so don't please don't presume that I am ... it just is annoying.



Since I pledged allegiance to Queen Elizabeth when I became a Canadian citizen I think I'm entitled to use the term "bloody" as often as I like. Even if I'm (also) an American citizen living in California.

"Bollocks" is just a _bloody_ weird word so I don't use it.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 6, 2013)

being treated like a piece of A$$.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 6, 2013)

Younger guys who assume that just because they see those bimbos on the reality shows who call themselves "cougars" that all women my age are looking for some young stud to just have sex with. I find it absolutely insulting. I am a person. Get to know me for crying out loud.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2013)

words not matching with actions words are all good and well but they dont mean anything without actions that back them up


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 9, 2013)

.... not being able to tell the difference of the garbage from the Ebay gold.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 10, 2013)

....My brothers attitude.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2013)

crappy back pain. that makes me walk like a hunched over 90 year old guy waiting for the Angel of Death.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 11, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> crappy back pain. that makes me walk like a hunched over 90 year old guy waiting for the Angel of Death.



{{{{{SNUGGLETIGER}}}}} Feel better quick.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 12, 2013)

"This is degrading. I wouldn't do this to my worst enemy."

-- Krazy 8, Breaking Bad.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 16, 2013)

All right, you immature asshole, I've been waiting a fucking week, and I'm done just sitting around and being upset about it.

Either you take five fucking minutes out of your oh-so-busy schedule of complaining about how bored you are and going on vacation to give me an honest answer about why you've been acting like such a douche - preferably with an apology attached - or get the fuck out of my life.


----------



## MattB (Feb 17, 2013)

...caffeine in the morning, and melatonin at night.


----------



## Oona (Feb 21, 2013)

...the lack of open FA's in my city. And the last city I was in. It's causing a disturbance in the force (ie: I'm getting bitchy from all the rejection).


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude...I live in Lotusland. It's all yoga, hiking, bike riding fitness mentalists. Fat lovers are not here in any way, shape or form.

I feel your pain. 




Oona said:


> ...the lack of open FA's in my city. And the last city I was in. It's causing a disturbance in the force (ie: I'm getting bitchy from all the rejection).


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm tired of bad sleep. My bed is really not the best provider of sleep. I long for a really good, solid night sleep.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 23, 2013)

Feeling sleepy


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Oona said:


> ...the lack of open FA's in my city. And the last city I was in. It's causing a disturbance in the force (ie: I'm getting bitchy from all the rejection).



I know two FAs here, one is married, the other like pear shapes. Which I totally am not since I'm fairly sure my rear end indents :doh:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 24, 2013)

Oona said:


> It's causing a disturbance in the force




These are the FAs you are looking for.


----------



## Oona (Feb 24, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> These are the FAs you are looking for.



lol Seriously, the FA's are MIA here. And I now live in the worst city for dating in the U.S.


----------



## Morganer (Feb 24, 2013)

I am having of tired to clean up dog poo. Ain't even my dog, guys! I'm not even here! Why is it on me? C'mon.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2013)

This motherfucking Bronchitis.


----------



## gogogal (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm just tired! Stayed up wayyy too late watching the Oscars. Now I am suffering. I <3 sleep.


----------



## mel (Feb 26, 2013)

everything.. just everything:doh:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2013)

feeling anxious. My anxiety has been skyrocketing lately. I'm not able to enjoy anything right now. I keep living in fear and shame, especially about my body.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 27, 2013)

Cramps.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 27, 2013)

Bills and mortgage. Part of me just wants to find some little house someplace pay cash fix it up, and find some schmuppy job to get by on.


----------



## MattB (Mar 2, 2013)

8am-10pm work days. Thank goodness I don't dig ditches.


----------



## mel (Mar 3, 2013)

not having courage ..


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2013)

day 14 of being really sick


pretty pissed off about it


----------



## MattB (Mar 4, 2013)

MattB said:


> 8am-10pm work days. Thank goodness I don't dig ditches.



On the other hand, if I dug ditches I'd be done for the day and not waiting for a conference call (Subject- "Fish Oils") that's starting shortly and will go to at least 8:30pm...


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 4, 2013)

Waiting...I hate waiting so much...


----------



## Fattitude1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Putting on a happyface. Every. Friggin. Day.


----------



## mel (Mar 5, 2013)

..unspoken...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 5, 2013)

Snow. I'm tired of snow.... I want some spring weather and pretty flowers!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 14, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Snow. I'm tired of snow.... I want some spring weather and pretty flowers!



Same here!


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 14, 2013)

Im tired of people assuming that I'm sad because I'm fat...NO I'M SAD BECAUSE I'M SAD NOT BECAUSE I HAVE LOVE-HANDLES! 

Me: I'm sad
Friend: Maybe you should go work out and eat better 
Me: FUCK YOU


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm tired of illness in this family. It's one after the other.. this week we got a cold in the house and a stomach bug. I am so tired of it all. I got sick with both and it sucks. Kids are such germ bags.


----------



## mgreberg (Mar 15, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm tired of illness in this family. It's one after the other.. this week we got a cold in the house and a stomach bug. I am so tired of it all. I got sick with both and it sucks. Kids are such germ bags.



I understand what you mean, we are a family of 5, and all exapt of me are ill, because the temperature are going up and down, last week we had 15 degrees plus, this week we had 12 degrees minus. All people around are ill. In Europe its all around, our news said of around 80 % of all people are ill of flu.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 15, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> Im tired of people assuming that I'm sad because I'm fat...NO I'M SAD BECAUSE I'M SAD NOT BECAUSE I HAVE LOVE-HANDLES!
> 
> Me: I'm sad
> Friend: Maybe you should go work out and eat better
> Me: FUCK YOU



Pandasaur, I would tell my friend that what would really make me feel better would to spend an hour or two watching some men work out. (Then afterwards go out for pizzas and beer with my new friends.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2014)

I'm tired of playing with words. Its about time that I get serious and write what I am actually tired of. And I plan on doing that when darkness falls across the land or its nighttime, whichever comes first. I suppose I might be tired of being awake when that time comes too. But that's a no brainer.


----------



## Snow Angel (May 12, 2014)

I am tired of some people at work that think that they know everything.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 12, 2014)

Snow Angel said:


> I am tired of some people at work that think that they know everything.



I have 76 of them...they are called teenagers!  But I know what you mean. I am not a fan of those people.


----------



## dharmabean (May 12, 2014)

... people who hold onto negativity like it's a security blanket.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 12, 2014)

Snow Angel said:


> I am tired of some people at work that think that they know everything.





indy500tchr said:


> I have 76 of them...they are called teenagers!



I once saw a bumper sticker that said,"Hire a teenager while they still know everything!"


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 12, 2014)

I'm tired of...being dismissed by people I have given my heart to.


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 13, 2014)

Tired of being tired.
Tired of being played.
Tired of being lonely.


----------



## firefly (May 13, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Tired of being tired.
> Tired of being played.
> Tired of being lonely.



Yes. And tired of waiting for whatever shall happen.


----------

